# Cannacopia's Chunky Cheese And Magnum, Envelope To Zig-Zag



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

Credits to Userfriendly, for finding my new strains.

Ordered seeds: mon 5/5 12:00 noon sent money order UPS, GXG, $40.

Received e-mail confirmation: tues 5/6 10:00am

Received seeds: mon 5/12 5:00pm

Hit the drink: mon 5/12 5:30pm

These are Cannacopia's Chunky Cheese and Magnum, sold through Hemp Depot, $35US for 10 seeds, 1 10pak each + $10 fast shipping.

Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide

Chunky Cheese: Britain's famous Cheese X Deep Chunk Indica (cannacopia's own breeding stock)

Magnum: BC Champagne Hash Plant X Deep Chunk Indica

I'm a Cali Card Holder, have access to clones, but I want something NEW, something DIFFERENT,enter CANNACOPIA.

Wait till they get a load of this.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 12, 2008)

17 out of 20 have sunk, time to plant them, I don't want them to drown.

Biobizz coco and R.O.

This coco is very fine.

Grow room stuff can be found here.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/61748-sweet-god-frow-bc-bud.html


----------



## UserFriendly (May 13, 2008)

It begins. AW YEAH!

You gotta fix the link in your sig B.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 13, 2008)

One is starting to pop.

I'm as giddy as a newbie

Looks soggy, but I just gave them some R.O.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 14, 2008)

Came home today, look.

Went to Capt. Eds headshop in Reseda, Capt. Ed is Jack Herer's dog.

Bought a Jack Herer pipe along with a titanium screen, had to pass on the platinum screen, been wanting one for days.

This IS the BEST pipe I have ever used, it really works, worth every penny.

Foothill Hydroponics is just down the freeway in N Hollywood, not quite Hollywood.

You can get their dry nutes in a wide variety of N-P-K, these are just a few, they don't add cal. so R.O. or tap water can be used, add sensi cal.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 14, 2008)

......for the professional grower. A platinum screen? how much do those cost?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 14, 2008)

UserFriendly said:


> ......for the professional grower. A platinum screen? how much do those cost?


$9.95 each for the dry, $29.95 xtra edge(liquid)
Didn't even ask the price of the screen.

These guys know their shit, they have all the nutes in separate from too, if you really want to make you own.

Heres a new booklet they had at the shop.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

looking good

Have you ever gotten more than one sprout from a seed??

I have before, heres another.

I don't like the look of that silver and black, I'm a KC fan.


----------



## mared juwan (May 15, 2008)

What is it like they're twins? You're going to separate them I assume. Three days from start of germination - they are fast


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

Already separated them, I like to help the seeds along, you have to be extremely careful removing casings and membrane, I've [email protected] up a lot of seeds in the past, practice on some bag seed.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 15, 2008)

The twins.............


----------



## TetraHyC (May 16, 2008)

Took these about 6:30am

look at the dual arc bulb in the background.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 16, 2008)

update 8:00pm


----------



## UserFriendly (May 17, 2008)

What a difference half a day makes. Is that the thermonuclear lamp you were talking about?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

I feed them.

1/8 tsp of Supernatual Aqua Bloom 14-8-19 in 2l R.O.,and 1ml Roots Excelurator.

Put them under the thermonuclear lamp with a 50-50 shade screen.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 17, 2008)

Must be nice.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

Ones dead.

Checked out the seed, tap root had started coming out, fungus I think, mush inside casing.

UV kills a lot of pathogens, thats a good thing about the sun.

I don't like using chems, but I'm going to give them a shot of some disease control, I dip my clones in it(don't tell anybody).


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

Tap roots hit the bottom, had to move them to cups.
More of the same feed.
50/50 mix plus mycorrhizae fungus.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 17, 2008)

A place to shack up over night.

Had everything laying around, a matter of getting up off my ass.

It has exhaust, fresh air intake, and power.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 18, 2008)

19/20....very nice.


----------



## Patricia (May 18, 2008)

do u use a fork to lift them?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

Patricia said:


> do u use a fork to lift them?


I cut away the little cup,as not to disturb the roots.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

Triple leaf.

The runt twin.


----------



## ghengiskhan (May 18, 2008)

Looking good man.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

Not much happening top-side, all the action is down below.


----------



## mared juwan (May 18, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Triple leaf.
> 
> The runt twin.


Me likes triple leaf!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 19, 2008)

So far so good.

knock on wood


----------



## Patricia (May 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> So far so good.
> 
> knock on wood


They're so young and fresh and pretty


----------



## TetraHyC (May 20, 2008)

Starting 2nd set of true leaves.

I'm wondering if three leaf will continue to produce triples.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 21, 2008)

7:30 pm

look a little funny, I've gone to 1/3 strength.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 23, 2008)

Looks like its going to keep making triples, seems weird. This shot is pretty good for a 4 mega-pixel.


----------



## Patricia (May 23, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Looks like its going to keep making triples, seems weird. This shot is pretty good for a 4 mega-pixel.


Looks like maybe cannabis is quickly mutating/evolving. It's all good.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

I turned one out, lots of roots, going to need bigger pots soon.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I turned one out, lots of roots, going to need bigger pots soon.


Where's the root porn?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 24, 2008)

Caught her with her pants down.

This one's a Chunky Cheese.


----------



## UserFriendly (May 25, 2008)

Very healthy.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 25, 2008)

A little bigger.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 26, 2008)

Starting to kick in, re-pot tonight or in the morning.

$5.00 package of metallic Sharpie's, worth there weight in hash.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

Looks good.

Using Canna and Big Daddy coco.

Canna is finer than Big Daddy but courser than Biobizz.

Plants in: canna BD
CC2 CC1
4 3
6 5
8 7
10 9

MagB MAGA
D C
F G
I runt H
I

Feed
3 Gal. R.O. 2 l tap

10ml H&G A+B
15ml AN Mother Earth Tea
2ml AN Barricade
3ml H&G Roots Excelurator
15ml molassas
3/4TSP AN Tarantula

5.5pH 539ppm before tap water
6.4pH 648ppm after adding tap water
5.8pH 656ppm after final adjustment



H&G=House and Garden 
AN=Advanced Nutrients


----------



## TetraHyC (May 27, 2008)

Saw a fungus gnat running around when I brought them in.

I have something for their little asses, GNATOL, I have some on-hand, its a bacteria that kills the larvae, mix with nutes, biological warfare, no poison.

Look at these bugs, good guy ?? bad guy ??


----------



## FastImpala (May 27, 2008)

I had a pot of gold triple last year...didnt grow nearly as big as its sisters but looked kool as hell. Was about 3 1/2 feet compared to its 7 foot sisters.Grown outdoors.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (May 27, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Saw a fungus gnat running around when I brought them in.
> 
> I have something for their little asses, GNATOL, I have some on-hand, its a bacteria that kills the larvae, mix with nutes, biological warfare, no poison.
> 
> Look at these bugs, good guy ?? bad guy ??


Hmm the pic of the brownish bug..i don't know if thats a fungus gnat..but I had one of those on my plants when i put them outside for an hour one day...the little bugger kept on avoiding my tweezers as i tried to grab it..it kept running around the stem like a cat n mouse game..if you find out what the darn bug is please let me know....


----------



## UserFriendly (May 28, 2008)

Aw...that ladybug looks ready to pounce. FUCK 'EM UP YO!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

TrialAndErrorMan said:


> Hmm the pic of the brownish bug..i don't know if thats a fungus gnat..but I had one of those on my plants when i put them outside for an hour one day...the little bugger kept on avoiding my tweezers as i tried to grab it..it kept running around the stem like a cat n mouse game..if you find out what the darn bug is please let me know....


I don't have a pic of a fungus gnat.

That little [email protected] sure can run, the lady bug didn't mess with him, I've never seen him bite the plants and there is no sign of damage around the area he was hanging out,he's been on that plant for at least a few days.
These are some bagseed plants I playing with outside, they're just for fun.
I have tomatoes outside too, they had a bad white fly infestation then something wiped them out, next aphids attacked something took them out too.
So I'm not so fast to kill bugs that aren't known bad guys.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

I wanted to see them fight, but nope.


----------



## Patricia (May 28, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I don't have a pic of a fungus gnat.
> 
> That little [email protected] sure can run, the lady bug didn't mess with him, I've never seen him bite the plants and there is no sign of damage around the area he was hanging out,he's been on that plant for at least a few days.
> These are some bagseed plants I playing with outside, they're just for fun.
> ...


I'm happy to hear you are playing with bagseed outside. Now, if you need any tips, just let me know. I am here to help


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

I don't killing things, but when you mess with the helpless, your fair game.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (May 28, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I don't have a pic of a fungus gnat.
> 
> That little [email protected] sure can run, the lady bug didn't mess with him, I've never seen him bite the plants and there is no sign of damage around the area he was hanging out,he's been on that plant for at least a few days.
> These are some bagseed plants I playing with outside, they're just for fun.
> ...







This is what they look like..like a mosquito type of thing. That bug you had must be the same one I had though based on the way you describe it being able to run fast. Like I said it took me a few minutes to finally catch the bugger


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

Thats them alright.

Heres todays pics.

One leaf looks a little funny, but its to early to react.


----------



## blinkykush (May 28, 2008)

hey can those bugs lay larva(eggs) on your plants?


----------



## TetraHyC (May 28, 2008)

These guys lay their eggs in the top layer of media. They can't get to dry.


----------



## mared juwan (May 28, 2008)

I've had those little gnat bastards from day one. I kill every one I see but that is obviously not very effective. I tried leaving plate of water and sugar in there, no dice. They don't seem to bother the plants though and they don't multiply like crazy either. I only see one or two a week. I wouldn't stress unless there's swarms of em.


----------



## da plantDOC (May 29, 2008)

HI .T.H.C. lookin good hey is that seed place good is far as not kepping my money.. cuz i got ripped off 4 time from seed bank so know i dont trust them so the last time i bote seed from someone on this site i got my seed... and i spent like 150$ so i need to get some more... i have some W.W THAT I BRED myself but i want some kick ass fem seed... you are so fucking lucky you have a card so you can go bye clones i would kill for just 1 of even a good seed...
da plantDOC


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 29, 2008)

sup my coco brotheren!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 29, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> HI .T.H.C. lookin good hey is that seed place good is far as not kepping my money.. cuz i got ripped off 4 time from seed bank so know i dont trust them so the last time i bote seed from someone on this site i got my seed... and i spent like 150$ so i need to get some more... i have some W.W THAT I BRED myself but i want some kick ass fem seed... you are so fucking lucky you have a card so you can go bye clones i would kill for just 1 of even a good seed...
> da plantDOC


Hemp Depot, thats my two cents, only dealt once with them, but look at the first page.


----------



## TetraHyC (May 29, 2008)

This will help too, going to get more sticky traps, and see if I can find a small box of diatomaceous earth.
Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## UserFriendly (May 29, 2008)

As long as you don't find a hundred stuck to your nugs.  I think they like weed more than I do.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (May 30, 2008)

Looking good, I'm definitely following this one. Good luck with the bugs - if it's too big a problem you might want to look into predatory species. Fight bugs with bugs!


----------



## TetraHyC (May 30, 2008)

They don't cause much damage, the larvae will not make it to adulthood thanks to the gnatrol, so once the adults die that should be it for them.

Pic 1 last night

Pic 2 triple leaf Magnum (plant B)

pic 3 Chunky Cheese (plant #9)


----------



## Patricia (May 31, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> HI .T.H.C. lookin good hey is that seed place good is far as not kepping my money.. cuz i got ripped off 4 time from seed bank so know i dont trust them so the last time i bote seed from someone on this site i got my seed... and i spent like 150$ so i need to get some more... i have some W.W THAT I BRED myself but i want some kick ass fem seed... you are so fucking lucky you have a card so you can go bye clones i would kill for just 1 of even a good seed...
> da plantDOC


I don't know anyone that doesn't have a condition that cannabis can improve. Be creative, do you get frequent headaches, do you have trouble sleeping, etc? This doc might help. Good luck. Being legal is the bomb. We can put the local police out of the pot busting business. Join the movement.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 1, 2008)

Not a lot to report.

pic 1 & 2 5/31, 3 & 4 tonight.

I must say I've never used CFLs, I thought they would get a lot more stretchy , I'll have room under the 400MH soon.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking good. I've become a CFL believer too. How many bulbs do you have there?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Very nice grow u have there. *


----------



## Tonado (Jun 2, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> I've had those little gnat bastards from day one. I kill every one I see but that is obviously not very effective. I tried leaving plate of water and sugar in there, no dice. They don't seem to bother the plants though and they don't multiply like crazy either. I only see one or two a week. I wouldn't stress unless there's swarms of em.


Dunno if you saw someone suggest putting some sliced potato on the soil. The little fuckers cant resist em and burrow in, chuck out funky slice, replace, repeat.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Very nice grow u have there. *


I've been blessed, a visit from the Queen of RIU.

Hi Lacy, thanks for stopping by.

You crack me up.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

Tonado said:


> Dunno if you saw someone suggest putting some sliced potato on the soil. The little fuckers cant resist em and burrow in, chuck out funky slice, replace, repeat.


Your right, I forgot about that trick, REP+, for the new guy.

Mared I'm using 3 100w eqiv. its going so well I'm thinking of adding 3 more CFLs, I'm impressed with the CFLs results, I didn't think they had it in them.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 2, 2008)

so im looking into Cannacopia seeds

do you recommend them?


----------



## Tonado (Jun 2, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Your right, I forgot about that trick, REP+, for the new guy.
> 
> Mared I'm using 3 100w eqiv. its going so well I'm thinking of adding 3 more CFLs, I'm impressed with the CFLs results, I didn't think they had it in them.


Thanks bro, glad to help.

If they fit your needs, CFL's are the bomb. Yeah you gotta keep em close to the plants but for low heat, low cost, and stealth up the kazoo. I sure dig em.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> so im looking into Cannacopia seeds
> 
> do you recommend them?


Haven't smoked any yet, but fast service,reasonable price, seeds germed fast, growing strong.

I'd order from them again


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 2, 2008)

see im debating i can either get 10 cheese or i can get 10 juicy fruit and 15 northern lights for the same price


----------



## D port Growth (Jun 2, 2008)

awsome grow man ill be watching rep all around


----------



## UserFriendly (Jun 2, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> see im debating i can either get 10 cheese or i can get 10 juicy fruit and 15 northern lights for the same price


Cheese is an elite Skunk#1 clone. I would think Cheese seeds are actually inbred Skunk#1. Go to the source....$20 Seedsman Skunk No. 1 Seeds


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 2, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> hey can those bugs lay larva(eggs) on your plants?


 They lay eggs in the soil or perlite. The eggs hatch into larvae that eat the roots of the plant, and eventually kill it. You must get rid of them or they'll keep ruining future crops. The best solution I have found is a product called Mosquito Dunks. These contain an organism that kills the fly larvae, but is harmless to the plant and contain nothing chemical. It's really best to use a little in every pot, and continue for a few grows to get the new generations. I frequently toss some in the water that's going to be used as well as crumbling some up and mixing in around the roots. I find it in donut-shaped solid, but there may be a similar product that's granular- would be easier to use. The YELLOW sticky insect traps attract them, and may reduce the flying population. I sprayed some fluorescents with a plant oil spray and found they would stick on the tubes- he he. But you must treat the larvae to keep the roots alive.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 2, 2008)

No sign of any adults, looks like the gnatrol is killing the larvae.

Pretty full in my veg chamber, I think I'll add some more CFLs and leave them in there a while longer.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't want to put my plants outside anymore.

Found these at a real electrical shop, $2.25each. (outdoor waterproof)

Going to make a small array using 6 sockets.

I'll get some more stuff for it tomorrow.

Thats some ground up Chem Dog.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 3, 2008)

Hadn't looked all day, looks good, they're ready for stronger light and nutes.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 4, 2008)

Coming along nicely.

I'll give you guys a run down on the nutes soon.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I rounded up the rest of the stuff I needed for my CFL set-up.

Sheet of Gal. steel $12
Connectors and shrink tube $5
Cord $3


I'll hang it a little later, got something else to do first,,,.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

What? CFL setup? AWESOME!!! Welcome to the dark side


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 5, 2008)

And I'm totally copying your reflector.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 5, 2008)

Mared, I don't know if you have worked with sheet metal, I know your into cars, anyway be very careful its sharp, use gloves.


Heres how it came out.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to get some of that tacky car door trim to cover the edges of the sheet metal with.


----------



## D port Growth (Jun 6, 2008)

very nice fabrication job man


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 6, 2008)

Temps are very good, 75min, 79 max, 76 now.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 6, 2008)

D port Growth said:


> very nice fabrication job man


Thank you, sir.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 6, 2008)

They need to be feed, I'll do it a little later, and give feeding report.

I put the door trim on the reflector, that sheet metal is mean stuff.

Still kick'in out triples.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 6, 2008)

Plants are looking good bro 

that reflector you made looks like the shit. How much did it cost for the metal. wish i was handy like that but i would probably cut a finger or a toe off.


----------



## D port Growth (Jun 7, 2008)

i love that tri plant but most i have seen grow out of it but i hope urs dont that would be awsome


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 7, 2008)

Feed report

3Gal. R.O. 1l tap
10ml each xtra-edge B/G/M 3-part
30ml AN mother earth tea
2ml AN barricade
15ml House and Garden Multi-zyme
5.8pH 763ppm
6.5pH 900ppm (damn high)

Heres some pics of the nutes too, I use a few different nutes.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 7, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD AS ALLWAY'S.... T.H.C. how is that foothill nutes working out for you look's good so far...

da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 7, 2008)

I've used them on/off for 10 years they are very good, look how humic acid, B-1, and silicate are included, AN these have to be purchased separately.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> LOOKING GOOD AS ALLWAY'S.... T.H.C. how is that foothill nutes working out for you look's good so far...
> 
> da plantDOC


Take a look for yourself, they started in 1961.
Just a little bit of experience.

Foothill Hydroponics - Hydroponic / organic indoor gardening systems & supplies.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 8, 2008)

These CFLs are O.K.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice Node-age going on


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 9, 2008)

T.H.C that shop look's like a good grow shop... thare is not 1 within 100 mile;s from me so if that is neer whare you live that rock's you are very lucky
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 9, 2008)

Couple leaves got a little toasty, I raised the hood. The babies are on the dry side, going to need a feeding soon.

Temps a great 75min, 82max.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 9, 2008)

looking nice man keep up the hard work. what day exactly are you on?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 9, 2008)

They sprouted 5/15, so day 26.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 11, 2008)

Off to the races they go!!! How long are you gonna keep em under the CFLs? I'd like to see how they do going the entire veg cycle in there.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 11, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Off to the races they go!!! How long are you gonna keep em under the CFLs? I'd like to see how they do going the entire veg cycle in there.


Me too, I'm blown away by the performance of the CFLs. If they need more light, I'll get out the hole saw and add some more sockets.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks good, getting ready for another feeding I'll be giving them some of this 10-52-10, this is a proprietary mix available in a wide variety of N-P-Ks.

Still kick'in out triples, it was slow at the gate, but now three sets is showing an advantage, its catching up to the biggest plant.

I think I can take clones next week, I'll force them to flower, then take some more to veg later.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 11, 2008)

Triple plants rule. Of my two remaining plants, one has a big branch still making triples but everything else is doubles. Weird. Newb cloning question: When you say "force flower," do you put the freshly cut clones straight into 12/12 or do you have to root them first?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 12, 2008)

straight to 12/12, the first clones will be for sexing, sampling.

These little plants are already starting to smell.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys sorry for the noob question but that do you mean when you say double and triples?


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 12, 2008)

pigpen said:


> Hey guys sorry for the noob question but that do you mean when you say double and triples?


Look at post 101. In the last pic the plant is producing three leaves and three growing tips per node instead of the usual two. I say again, it rules.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 12, 2008)

I feed them this morning, before I had to bail to work.

3 gal. R.O. 2l tap

3 teaspoons 10-52-10
15ml Sensi-cal

5.5pH 768ppm
There was a shit load of run-off, so I didn't test it, running late,but had to feed, the Boss can wait,my Girls can't.

Sensi-cal has twice the Ca as Cal-Mag.
I have some literature about the % of cal to mag, I'll post it.
Its 2-5 times Ca to Mg, can't copy and paste or direct link, so click this link, then click "secrets of nutrients" brochures.
Foothill Hydroponics - Hydroponic / organic indoor gardening systems & supplies.
I'm telling you Foothill is THE SHIT 


Anyway forget both Sensi and Cal-mag.
They have the real-deal a Foothill Hydroponics.


Foli-Cal 10% Calcium Concentrate 1 pint ..................................... $9.95
Excellent for adding Calcium with out adding any Nitrogen.
Foli-Cal is a brand name of 100% soluble Calcium acetate.
NOTE: Very Strong!we DO NOT recommend using the full label application rate.
For reference each milliliter (ml) of concentrate will add 150PPM per gallon of
water, this means one teaspoon per every 5 gallons of nutrient solution is the
normal rate we recommend.

I want to try to make my own food, from the separate ingredients, those bagseed plants are good guinea-pigs.

How to Make Your Own Nutrient & Plant Nutrient Facts .

Look around, this is how I learned how to grow.

Foothill Hydroponics - Hydroponic / organic indoor gardening systems & supplies.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 12, 2008)

The bagseeds can be seen in the Sweet God journal.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

haven't decided on them, waiting to hear about the smell


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 13, 2008)

Well there stating to smell, my sweet god doesn't smell nearly as much.
I think there going to be stinkers. Smells GOOD.

They will get a feeding, and raise the reflector in the am.

Need to make full use of the floor space too, I might make a foam tray.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 14, 2008)

Plywood, cut just small to allow airflow, I don't like to have exposed wood, sprayed it with glue covered with mylar, quick and clean.

Light sprinklers, LOL 

These plants have made a solid canopy, I want lower branches for clones, see what these can do.

The "rat hole" just kidding, the water heater used to be in there, thats from the old water pipes, the air is very cool thats come in from there.

See the cap in the first pic, thats nat. gas, you could put a CO2 generator in there, They're a glorified Bunsen burner in a box


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 14, 2008)

All right, we got them in there.
Had to give them some trimming, some of the bottom fans had to go.

Feed too.

3gal R.O. 1gal tap(760ppm)

25ml House and garden A+B
15ml H&G Multizyme
3ml AN Barricade
30ml AN Mother Earth Tea (grow)
12ml Bushmaster
1.5ml pH down

5.5pH 849ppm

Thats 12X23watts=276 12X1600lumens=19,200

Going to have to watch the temps.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 15, 2008)

Working well.
Temps 76min 85max

What do you guys think ??


----------



## pigpen (Jun 15, 2008)

not looking 2 bad buddy. Have a bit of a problem with my first grow and might need to start it all over again. As of sunday on 12 i saw 1 seed sprout but not open and it looked like the rest were getting ready to work but I had a emergency happen and I wont be back to the grow room for 2-3 days I put them from the 1 in rockwool to the 4inch rock wool on a drip cycle of 15min 2 times a day with plain ph adjusted tap water with a ppm of 175. Think they will make it? Ill upload some pics in a little of the system I left the lights on 24 hours 2 temp is about 78 ph is 5.9


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 15, 2008)

They should be fine, thats plenty moist, you could cut it down to once a day.
pH might rise, because its new rockwool, but it sounds fine.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 15, 2008)

This is a pretty straight forward video of what happens to the pH up and pH down you are using.

Load a bowl, check it out, its worth you time.

Animation


----------



## SDgoonie (Jun 16, 2008)

wow your plants are very nice too. YOU got skills lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

Feed the seedlings

3.5gal R.O. 2l tap
15ml H&G A+B
20ml H&G Multizyme
45ml AN Mother Earth Tea (grow)
2ml AN Barricade
5.8pH 658ppm

Sprayed them with AN VHO
1/2l R.O. 
1ml VHO
4ml Penatrator

And put some Mylar up.

I want to paint the top side of my reflector black.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 16, 2008)

Put an exhaust fan in, 6in booster and a couple of flower pots, it will run on a timer 15min on 45min off.

I had all the stuff laying around, put it to work!!!


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Exhaust timer = pretty nifty!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 17, 2008)

Light sprinklers are helping the lower branches(clones to-be) a lot.

I think it has helped slow vertical growth too.

Still make'n triples, look at that shine.

I added the exhaust fan for the smell, not the temps, its going to have to run more often soon.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 17, 2008)

All right, triple leaf is showing early signs of what Deficiency ??

REP+ for answers, right or wrong, with brief explanation.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> All right, triple leaf is showing early signs of what Deficiency ??
> 
> REP+ for answers, right or wrong, with brief explanation.


What exactly is the worry? Mine do that sometimes then end up being fine later..maybe nitrogen?

On another note..sad news: I got one male..praying that the other one is a girl thought


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 17, 2008)

I know exactly what it is, I wanted to see if anyone else could tell me.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 18, 2008)

Had to make a tray for them, I'll put micro drip lines in after the tray is dry.

Nice reflector, its like standing in front of a 10,000 watt full spectrum.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 18, 2008)

The drip is overhead, unorthodox but so is the rest of the gear.

Going 1min watering 3 times a day, I tune it till it uses 3.5gal a day.

These guys clog at high ppm.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 18, 2008)

3gal R.O. 1gal tap
20ml H&G A+B
20ml H&G Mutizyme
40ml AN Mother Earth Tea (grow)
2ml AN Barricade

5.5pH (why so low??) 803ppm

I like what the lower lights are doing.

Gotta give this CFL thing a fair chance.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 19, 2008)

This is after 3, 1min feedings. 

Going to be able to take clones soon, might have to go 12/12 and veg the clones, back-assward I know, but you know how space forces your hand, going to have to think more about this.

These plants are about to OD on N.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> All right, triple leaf is showing early signs of what Deficiency ??
> 
> REP+ for answers, right or wrong, with brief explanation.


Zn, very early stages, probably high pH.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 21, 2008)

O.K. we took some clones, 8 of 19 plants aren't ready to give clones, they're all lined up against the light sprinklers.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 23, 2008)

The lower lights have really helped slow vertical growth, uncloned plants are doing well, should be ready to give cuttings soon.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 23, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> The lower lights have really helped slow vertical growth, uncloned plants are doing well, should be ready to give cuttings soon.


I will have something very similar set up in my greenhouse very soon. I like that tray thing. That's the cloning tray with cubes, right? 

An inventor, and a grower and a midnight toker. Get some smiles in the sun.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Very little vertical growth using CFLs 24/0.
If you told me I'd be growing some bud with CFLs before this, I would have told you to give me some of what you've been smoking.

Nineteen bosai plants in a 2X3, my veg chamber is free so I think I'll give'm a taste of the MH.

I see something.

Light pruning.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Heres the mix in the rez

3 gal. R.O. 1l tap
3 tea FH 6-30-30
3 tea AN sensi cal
2ml AN barricade
15ml H&G bud X-L
15 mother earth tea
4 tea Gnatrol

Pretty dark green, going to cut back the N. for a bit.
Cuttings are hanging in there.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I haven't raised the hood for some time, and there are a bunch of thick short branches.

The lower bare bulbs are wasting very few lumens.

3 1min feedings a day seems pretty good, the smaller the pot the more frequently it must be replenished with nutes, water.

You know what, I need to put an air pump and stone in the rez.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 26, 2008)

Just read almost entire journal! Im glad I got here when I did Ill be able to follow the whole thing now. I used cfl to veg for my grow I made a support out of pvc also. I loved the cfls I had great growth and in my first grow. IM gonna go read your other journal now.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 27, 2008)

hey hothousemary is that rearly you with ajran from greenhouse seed co... that's cool if so.. And did you bye any seed's... i like the doctor..
da plantDOC


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the setup tetra, and your plants are looking excellent.

Tom


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> hey hothousemary is that rearly you with ajran from greenhouse seed co... that's cool if so.. And did you bye any seed's... i like the doctor..
> da plantDOC


yea thats my lil fat ass.. that was at the 06 cup.. I didnt buy any seeds wasnt growing at the time still trying to learn a bit at that time. plus way to scared to carry them myself.. much rather order..


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome gentlemen, thanks.
Need popcorn and Bon-Bons for all your movies HHM, looks good, fun.
REP+, all around.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks tetra!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

Looking at the plants, dark dark green N. rich, red petiole P. poor. top looks Zn I bet pH is high.

Foothill Hydroponics has a wide variety of proprietary N-P-K mixes (dry)

Feed
3gal R.O. 1.5l tap
3tea FH 10-52-10
2tea Epsom
15ml AN Sensi Cal
15ml AN MET
2ml AN Barricade
2.5ml down

5.5pH 901ppm

I can't wait to SOG this strain, look at the munchkins, they're going to be good little soldiers.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW man those things are so bushy!!!!! Those should produce a lot of bud sites eh? Is the bushiness genetics are your growing?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

New strain, new company, these plants are unsexed.
Cannacopia crosses their Deep Chunk Indica with all kinds of other strains. 
Looks good so far, they have very good service, not like BCBD(lags).
Page 1 has links to hempdepot.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

what do you think about drchronic?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 27, 2008)

I got my seeds from one stop seed shop and had no problems


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 27, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> what do you think about drchronic?


Thanks HHM, I've only heard good things about the "doc".
I'm going to look at both (PP&HHM) sites. I think I might want another strain to play with.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey THC Have you thought about getting in with the nute challenge that fuck whats is name...... ooo yeah Earl is setting up if you dont want in consider yourself my coach wether you like it or not =)


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm going to pull'em out of there and see about taking some more cuttings.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

those girls are looking great. I was wondering If I could get some opinions on the strain up 2 now. Do you like it. are they similar because they both have the same mother or father or w,e it is?


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 28, 2008)

ya pp dont they look grate... SO T.H.C. did you deside on a place to bye some moore strain's from!!! I think that if you order seed's and get them am going to order some also.. i did tell you i got riped off like2-3 time so i do not like seed bank now ken you blame me... shit if i new someone that hade some in the same orgenal pack.. if they was $40 i would pay 100$ like am not jokeing i would...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

Took a bunch more clones, now they can go 12/12, 45min till lights out, these plants have never seen the dark.

DOC,
Lets find a strain we can agree on, then order/grow it together, that would be cool.
I"m flexible, lets look around then throw some names up, lets go affordable OK.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't get over the internode spacing, its sooo short.

With CFLs no less.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> ya pp dont they look grate... SO T.H.C. did you deside on a place to bye some moore strain's from!!! I think that if you order seed's and get them am going to order some also.. i did tell you i got riped off like2-3 time so i do not like seed bank now ken you blame me... shit if i new someone that hade some in the same orgenal pack.. if they was $40 i would pay 100$ like am not jokeing i would...
> da plantDOC


OK, DOC

Heres what I came up with.

Mared's going to be sprouting 
Jock Horror, too big for me
Jock Horror | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.
Bubblelicious, looks real GOOD
Bubblelicious | Marijuana and Cannabis Seeds for Growing your own weed. Straight from the breeder.

Super Skunk, Can't find it

TGA, Vortex
Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide
East Island, Brenda's Skunk X NL, web sites background shot(sweet)
Brenda's Skunk x Northern Lights East Island Seeds
Joey Weed, Moon Shadow
Moonshadow Joey Weed Seeds


These two companies won't burn you.

Tell me what you think, DOC, I'd like to do Bubblelicious, that way Mared is in on it too, looks like a good strain. Affordable too, Mared got good service , RIGHT BRO ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

Took more clones.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 28, 2008)

If you want to get the shit exactly the way I did you have to go here Nirvana Cannabis Seeds I have ordered from two different seed banks through drchronic so don't feel like you have to stick to just Nirvana. They are the most affordable with biggest selection though. In the shipping option I choose "stealth repacked" which means they take the seeds out of the original packs and put them in those little plastic bead holder discs. I would also check the box that says "destroy my info once product has shipped." Neither of my orders took more than 10 days to arrive.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

man have you been busy... Is there a portion of the journal where you talk about your clone setup?


----------



## pigpen (Jun 28, 2008)

I say all of us start a grow at the same time and will each pick what we want I call arjanz haze


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

Heres a quick shot, over/under.
Its a 100w MH
DIY reflector.
Funny I was just looking at your plants, very nice, going to be sticky.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

nice tight setup, I would love to comb over your setup and just check it all out. Yea I was scoping my buds tonight.. Trichs are looking very nice long with a nice full ball on the end.. still milky. Im gonna wait till are good and amber.. what is your opinion on when to harvest?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 28, 2008)

I love amber, I have a mold threat around here, so I really can't go that long, lucky you.


I'll make a set-up update soon, my sweet god hardware is starting to intersect with the Cannacopia journal.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 28, 2008)

Whoa, hothouse talking about harvest? Your buds look almost exactly like mine. I was thinking of at least another 10 days before another 10-14 days of flush. I know Tetra said it somewhere in his SG thread but how long do you flush and do you use anything besides plain water?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 28, 2008)

IM not ready to harvest but I want to lean as much as I can now before it is time. plus not much going on in the grow..


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 28, 2008)

right on. I would love to take a little sample off the bottom but I know it would just taste full of nutes.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 30, 2008)

Potted up some of the first clones.

Had to use the green lights to get them past the 'sleeping girls'.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

so basicly your cloner is aeroponics? St8 water or nutes as well? never cloned but plan to do quite a bit of cloning on my church grow.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 30, 2008)

hey THC though I would let you know what I decided to treat my self with.... decided to go with phosphoload have you ever heard of it. bit expensive at $50 for a small bottle but it is supposed to really good shit. do you know anything about it? its supposed to be the same as super bud by DM


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> so basicly your cloner is aeroponics? St8 water or nutes as well? never cloned but plan to do quite a bit of cloning on my church grow.


The white one is store bought, the other I made its easy !!

I had bad luck cloning with rock wool when I first started, bought the ez-clone, never looked back.

1/4 str. nutes, try you luck with rock wool its almost free.
The sweet god clone easy, this strain, not as well.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 30, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD... you have alot of plant's to care for...
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jun 30, 2008)

pigpen said:


> hey THC though I would let you know what I decided to treat my self with.... decided to go with phosphoload have you ever heard of it. bit expensive at $50 for a small bottle but it is supposed to really good shit. do you know anything about it? its supposed to be the same as super bud by DM


PhosphoLoad - Liquid Specialty Fertilizer (1-10-2)
Thats a pretty BIG claim 25-30% more (avg). If its true, then its dirt cheap, I'd pay a lot more than that for a third more yield.


----------



## pigpen (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah Im going to try it and c if I like it. Its supposed to be kinda like bush mater restricts the plant height a lot. But here is my Q... It says that almost right away when u start using it it stops vertical growth. But if you stop vertical growth at the stages when plants grow the tallest then how can you increase yield. Its the same thing for bush master. doesnt make much sense to me can u explain it?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

I've used BM it works, they get too wide for me using the BM, I grow SOG.
BM turns them into shrubs, not so good indoors, makes a lot of lower branch swag.
You only get so much light penetration indoors, my lower lights are an experiment, working well I think.
All though a strain like that [email protected] kush, could probably use some, to help keep it shorter.

Dr. Nodes is the one I want to try next


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Update

Been on 12/12 now, lights out 6pm, keep forgetting.
Straight from 24/0 to 12/12.

Triple leaf, still kick'in out 3s

Dark green is fading, red petiole is fading too.

Learn to listen to them, they tell you what they want, Mared learned to listen fast.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tetra your setup is amazing. How much higher can you raise the lights above the plants? Your plants are looking great, I'm gonna keep an eye out for more updates man

Tom


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Two feet till I hit the shelf, it could go if it had to, that would give another 3 feet.
These are short dogs, perfect for my style, once I get some good mamas, look out.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha I'm excited to see how this turns out tetra. It looks great!

Tom


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you have any pics ??
Give me a shot.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 1, 2008)

Feel free to post, its cool.
I know some get all upset if you post in their journal, not me, join the party.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah man I dont have any pics  My digi camera got stolen and during the same week my girls camera broke. Since then haven't been able to take pics. I will work on getting a camera once I get my new grow up and running after harvesting the girls I have now.

Tom


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 2, 2008)

Tetra, I decided to do a little experiment because I got a few more CFLs for my veg closet. I have those sockets with dome reflectors, one for each plant, and I put Y-splitters in four of them. In each dome I put one 26watt 6500K "daylight" CFL and one 26watt 2700K yellow CFL. After a few hours, all four plants have grown towards the daylight cfl. Your plants are certainly growing just great with the 2700K but if you ever need to add/replace bulbs you might want to try the 6500K. I'm switching to all 6500K but will leave one plant as is to let the experiment continue. Hopefully it is apparent in the pic that the plant has oriented it's leaves toward the 6500K. I'll let it keep going for a more noticeable difference.


----------



## D port Growth (Jul 2, 2008)

tetra hey man u should clone that 3 leaf a couple times and have a 3 leaf farm lol its badass not everyday u see that and i hope the clone would have 3 leafs also lol good luck a lush setup man


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 2, 2008)

I have some in the cloner, can't get in there till after 8pm, get some pics then.

Heres some fresh XXX

No sing of balls on triple leaf.

new clones and samples, from two clubs.
AfganNL X Erkle ,Chem Dog I love it. Strawberry Cough, nice, light smoke , bud has berry scent strawberry is the closest, good head high.

I use a grinder, its really good that way, I recommend getting one.

All you guys KICK ASS


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 2, 2008)

Potted them up, 1in coco husk in the bottom, straight BioBzz Coco peat almost full, #30 silica sand on top.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

My clones like it hot, been having trouble with my clones at low temps, fungal problems.

Mared, thats what killed your clone, take a nice big whiff, use your nose too, if you ever get root rot, smell it, then you know what it smells like, sometimes your nose can see what your eyes can't.

Cranked up the temps, hot.

Clones are living, fungus is drying.

Just about to pop some roots.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> My clones like it hot, been having trouble with my clones at low temps, fungal problems.
> 
> Mared, thats what killed your clone, take a nice big whiff, use your nose too, if you ever get root rot, smell it, then you know what it smells like, sometimes your nose can see what your eyes can't.
> 
> ...


Nature tends 2 do that during midsummer. Love the "nose" stuff. Our plants speak to us in so many ways. learning how to hear them...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 3, 2008)

here what they look like. 

trip is looking female(still)

this one looks female too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 5, 2008)

Forgot the clone pics,

This strain is not as easy to clone as my SG.

These Magnum have nice roots, about a week head start on the others.

The white cloner is free now, I sterilized it ,going to move these clones to that machine, fresh collars,a dip in the Ortho disease control.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 5, 2008)

Right before they root, they remind me of that disgusting monster in Alien 3 ?? or was it Alien Resurrection ?? Oh well, thats the nastiest monster I've ever seen. Thought Ripley was it Mama.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok, got them cleaned up, there's doubles of the ones that died, caught a break.

400MH bulb is toast, put the conversion bulb in for today.

Have to go on the 'hunt' weed out the boys.

I'll give you some shots later.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 5, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Tetra, I decided to do a little experiment because I got a few more CFLs for my veg closet. I have those sockets with dome reflectors, one for each plant, and I put Y-splitters in four of them. In each dome I put one 26watt 6500K "daylight" CFL and one 26watt 2700K yellow CFL. After a few hours, all four plants have grown towards the daylight cfl. Your plants are certainly growing just great with the 2700K but if you ever need to add/replace bulbs you might want to try the 6500K. I'm switching to all 6500K but will leave one plant as is to let the experiment continue. Hopefully it is apparent in the pic that the plant has oriented it's leaves toward the 6500K. I'll let it keep going for a more noticeable difference.


WHY DON'T PEOPLE TELL ME THESE THINGS!!

I'm a CFL virgin 

OK. lamp change.

First three are triple leaf, looks female, alright.
My ass isn't up on some high horse, if you see something TELL ME, please.


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 5, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> WHY DON'T PEOPLE TELL ME THESE THINGS!!
> 
> I'm a CFL virgin
> 
> ...


Yes, don't those blue lights just _look_ brighter? I had read a few places here that the 6500K is better for veg but I wanted to test it for myself before becoming a purveyor of this advice. The position of my experimental blue/yellow lights was changed when I reworked my setup with that plywood and on top of that, I have an oscillating fan blowing strong on them now. However, the test plant still noticeably favors the blue light. So I'm 100% now that the blue is better for veg. I have those identical bulbs


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 7, 2008)

Trip's look'in male, going 12/12 now, keep forgetting to get in there before lights out.
I'll get pics tomorrow, and a feed report.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 8, 2008)

Plants don't grow above 85F, Yeah right.


I don't just throw them to the wolves though, fan and humidifier.

I know I'm lagging on recovering the carpet.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the ones out of the cloner, need to find something to put in the cloner now.

4gal R.O 1.5l tap
20ml FH xtra-edge G/B/M
15ml Sensi-Cal (red)
3ml H&G Roots Excelurator

5.8pH 1000ppm (hot)

The others
3.5 R.O. 1.25l tap
25ml H&G A+B
10 Sensi-cal(red)
10ml H&G Top Booster (raise P-K to N. ratio)

5.5pH 872ppm

3, one min feedings a day. rez lasts about 2 days, single pass, coco.

Trip's a girl.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

They're sexed now, here's the boys.

Trip out, my twins are fraternal, one boy one girl, there's going to be some incest, 'I' male lives, for now.A worthless DRONE.

Luck was with me, 13 female, 6 males.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's the girls.

There's going to be room under the 600hps soon. 
I need to replace one of my 600s bulb, think I should go with the super 600(eye) like my other light ?? The one that is in there is a Osram (swiss) super 600, great bulb, sat in storage for some time.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 9, 2008)

More males, still have a bunch of girls left.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 10, 2008)

looking great man hope I can get a 2/1 ration on my girls


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

Look at triple leaf, female for sure.

A Chunky Cheese male and the male 'I' Magnum.

Can't wait for the Magnum, Champaign Hash-Plant X Deep Chunk Indica


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

man all the fricken nodes in there!!!!!!! sick~!

I orderd my bubble bags today. got em here Hydro Hippy Official Bubble Bag Distributor I think I found a pretty good price!! Cant wait to make some!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

Can't tell you enough, how stoked you'll be when you make you hash.

The water to ice ratio, you want a good amount of ice, but not so much that it hampers movement, you'll get, a few runs, it will be old-hat.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive smoked icolater hash and fucking loved it!!!! that is why I was able to cough up 300 beans without freaking out! I cant wait to harvest for that as much as any other reason!! I cant wait!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see that triple leaf dripping with buds. Those plants are getting huge. How much longer until flower?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 11, 2008)

They have been on 12/12 for about a week, should I put the reddish bulbs back in ??


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> They have been on 12/12 for about a week, should I put the reddish bulbs back in ??


My bad, must have missed that. No wonder they got so big. Yeah, that's what the CFL peeps say. Blue for veg, yellow for flower. But just like HID, you can use either the whole way through, just not with optimum results. So since you already have both it would be best to switch.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

Comp. went down again, it sucks, system restore won't cut it, I fiquered out how to do system recovery, wipes everything on this side of the 'partition' makes it like the day you bought it,fuck, that's 04, so need to download complete service pack2, 50+ security updates, Firefox, Picasa, Stop Sign, 5.5hours w/ DSL if you had dail-up it would take a week, Geek Squad had some little black computer, looked like a shrunken PC, all your data is gone, been shooting my pics to cd, forgot a few but [email protected] it, I'll remember to put them on CD right away now.

Now I have to change light bulbs ??, OMG
What should I do after lunch ??,LOL


----------



## mared juwan (Jul 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Comp. went down again, it sucks, system restore won't cut it, I fiquered out how to do system recovery, wipes everything on this side of the 'partition' makes it like the day you bought it,fuck, that's 04, so need to download complete service pack2, 50+ security updates, Firefox, Picasa, Stop Sign, 5.5hours w/ DSL if you had dail-up it would take a week, Geek Squad had some little black computer, looked like a shrunken PC, all your data is gone, been shooting my pics to cd, forgot a few but [email protected] it, I'll remember to put them on CD right away now.
> 
> Now I have to change light bulbs ??, OMG
> What should I do after lunch ??,LOL


You should get a Mac dude. I don't have one but every time I have PC problems I wish I did. My former roommate had one and I swear he didn't shut it off or reboot for it two years and it still ran well. If I needed a computer in an emergency I could always count on his Mac.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

Light change.

GF is buying me a new computer, oh yeah, 22in 1080i monitor, bud shots going to look great.TV tuner, surf and watch, killer media software too,right now i got a 17in piece of sh!t, its a PC, but begger's can't be choosers, dual core. I'm stoked, she said I can use this one to run my growtonix with when I get it. 
Anyway, I'm a temporay slave.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

Plants looking good man I have a mac that I got when I went to school and love it. If you need a desktop PC man I got 2 really fast 1s I never use because I dont have a monitor and I just use my mac now. I have windows on the mac so I get the best of both worlds. My old computer Is really fast I used it to play counter strike and WOW when I was a geek my senior year of highschool so if you want its all yours been siting in my room for 6 months now just begging some 1 to use it. Got a question though. I have my 2 lights the galaxy 600 and the 400 HTG right now I have a MH bulb in the 400 and a HPS is the HTG.. should I keep it that way or put my HPS back in for the HTG? Hope things are good man I picked up this wierd pot that is kinda hard to explain but Ill take some pics and explain it when I get back I found it at a local hydro store In NC 
Peace man


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

Can you use both types in you HTG?, I'm not familial with it. Go straight HPS for flower, going to be kool to see the update, can't wait.

THX, I'll let you know about the PC.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

You been out tearing up the town haven't you,PP.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

Yup surprisenly the normall cheap HTG does both HPS and MH I stuck a MH bulb in there for kicks and gigles to see if it would work and it did so I used that for veg along with the 600 watt hps. I was just wondering if it would be better to use a mixed spectrum of MH and HPS or just st8t 1000 watts of HPS

also do you know anything about DM reverse and Penetrator Im thinking of picking it up. Also some purple max. is that any good?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

I've wondered that too, I see bulbs with both tube in one.

Penatrator is the shit, looks like anti-freeze, never used reverse.

I tried the purple maxx, no dice for me, label says about 30-40% of plants respond, used it with the gravity.

Bushmaster works for sure, don't use too much if you get it, might want to see how your plants grow first, might not be needed.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah im trying to learn from Mareds problem of hermies because I know as a noob I had to stress these plants out a little. I was acutally considering the purple max not because of the purple ness I could really give a flying fuck if its green or purple color in my book does not make you more high but because I heard that it increases cyrstalization. Im growing big bud and I know that it doesnt crystal to much so Im looking for something that would help it out. Got any sujestions?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

Too many open tabs, I just posted in HHM's.

Anyway I like AN Big Bud and Beastie Bloomz, Mared likes AN overdrive.

Maybe stick with DM and try their Potash+ during flower.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 12, 2008)

man just reading you guys post let me know I have so much to learn about nutes!!


----------



## pigpen (Jul 12, 2008)

We will man I have gone basicly Dutch Master everything this grow when I add them all up its close to 300


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 12, 2008)

That's top shelf nutes. You'll get GOOD results, DM has a very good rep.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

Triple Leaf's top is looking interesting.
Another for comparison.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 13, 2008)

OK, topping and FIMing both cut horizontally, what happens if you make a vertical cut(split the growing tip) lets do it.
I'll do one when I get into the veg room at 8pm


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

Shit, I forgot about that.

Soon.

How you like this ??

Wouldn't want them to get to chilly now.


----------



## pigpen (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey tetra I noticed that when you feed your plants you mix nutrients every time you water. When I was doing the veg in my rockwool hydro I would use a 10 gal res and only mix 1s a week. for the coco when I get back is it best to mix every time I feed them.... I guess will be 1 every other day or just fill a 10 gal res and when I feed to just take my water from there?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

Coco goes non-recirculating, single pass, we'll see about that soon, I'm going to make a recirculating coco test.
You can mix a rez. hook up the drip, water like that when you have to take off, just drain to a separate container.

I get digi timers from wal-mart $10, 1min intervals.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 14, 2008)

More fun to come.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/90438-nirvanas-bubblelicious-seed-cure.html


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 15, 2008)

95F no wilt clones,no humidity cover. Plants don't grow over 85F, WTF.

Look what happens if I don't bake them.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 16, 2008)

Server probs

here's the pics, from yesterday pm.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 16, 2008)

See what happened to that fungus that was attacking, toast.

No wilt 97F


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 16, 2008)

that shot of the p.h. meter and in the cloner is that all R.O. water.. or do you mix it..
i am so sick of mixing nute's..
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 16, 2008)

1/2 str FH Xtra-edge(liquid)

Nice and clear, hot, but clean.

I gotta jump in there, lights out in 11min.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 16, 2008)

keep'em baking 
Topped with RO, lowered pH, pH rises fast at high temps.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 16, 2008)

Just about time for the twins to mate 

They're plants

Can't find anything on breeding twins


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 16, 2008)

I know your waiting to see them die, its not going to happen.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW WHAT DO YOU HAVE 3 JOURNAL GOING..YOUR CRAZY... THAT'S A LOT OF WORK.. WELL GOOD JOB T.H.C
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

Coming along.
I male(magnum I) is almost ready, 2 or 3 days longer, then, ba-da-bing.

I have a male Chunky Cheese clone, I'll make some CC seeds after the Mag, I don't want two flowering males around when I bred, I don't want unintentional crossing, next month that male clone will be ready for action, all the pollen from the mag will be cleaned up.

I went and took a pic of the "Love Shack", OMG look what we have here, I'll put female (magnum I) out there tomorrow.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

look at that pollen on the fan, under the sack.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW SO THAT'S READY TO MATE MATE... SO WHAT ARE THEY GOING TO BE...AS FAR AS STRAIN NAMES... I WOULD LIKE TO MIX GODxCHEESE da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 17, 2008)

that would be some cheesey god


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the thought of breeding!! Is this the first cross of the strains you are crossing now?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm going to put Magnum male in there with 1 Magnum female and a Sweet God female. I want some pure Magnum seeds and I guess Sweet Magnum God.

The big male is Magnum, the little boy is Chunky Cheese.
I'll post some pics when I throw the girls in there.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 18, 2008)

so when will the seed's be done.. i think if you cure seed's good it help's with the germ rate... da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 18, 2008)

Old computers working.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 19, 2008)

About ready to pop some roots, a few more days.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 19, 2008)

AM ROOTING FOR THEM..lol..lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 20, 2008)

Look at Trip, kinda double headed.

Put yellow sticky traps in there, looks like the fungus gnats are gone, I'll give them another shot of gnatrol next watering.

I feed with.
3RO 2l tap
15ml Xtra-edge Bl
15ml XE Gr
30ml XE Mic

The XE micro has 5% Ca. see what that does.
See the hook, red petiole, the dark green is hard to see,the flash.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 20, 2008)

I HAVE THEM LITTLE FUCKER'S TO... I USE THEM STIKY TAPE FOR FLY'S.. THEY WORK GOOD FOR ME.. IS LONG AS YOU DONT HAVE A INFESTASHION...
da plantDOC...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

They like the 5% Ca. in the Xtra-edge, no need to use Ca. supplements.
[email protected] the coco nutes, once their gone, no more,$30l.
3-part is the only way to go, I don't like the two-part, can't cut the N. at the end.


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2008)

looking bushy there man 

Is the height gona be a big issue ?


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 21, 2008)

Plenty of room vertically.

No water today, first thing at lights on 6am.

Triple leaf is a Magnum, the other close-up is a Chunky Cheese, look very similar.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 21, 2008)

wow T.H.C i did realize that you was growing them with c.f.l's..your not buding with them all the way are you..that will be cool to see how they full out...and what a kick ass little set up that is...this is a stupid quest but did you make it..
you like BOB VILA HOME AGAN...LOL.LOL.da plantDOC..


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 21, 2008)

Great looking plants!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> wow T.H.C i did realize that you was growing them with c.f.l's..your not buding with them all the way are you..that will be cool to see how they full out...and what a kick ass little set up that is...this is a stupid quest but did you make it..
> you like BOB VILA HOME AGAN...LOL.LOL.da plantDOC..


Yeah doc, I made it.
Never [email protected] with CFLs before I came to RIU, for 276watts it looks pretty, I never would have believed it.
I like the lower lights, the bare vertical bulbs give all their light to the plants.

You seen those vertical grow chambers, 2 bare bulb 1000s.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

No feeding.

Ca. def. looks better, one more feeding should do it.
Coco likes a lot of Ca.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

HEY.T.H.C i have a plant that look's just like that pic2 wow..same size bud just like it...i need a cam so bad...i would be the bigest pic slut on rollitup...lol.lol.
da plantDOC


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by my journal! Your plants are looking great! keep up the good work boss


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 22, 2008)

You can't argue, with the same results over and over, these clones like it HOT.
I think the old 85F rule has become cliche.

Be ready to pot-up soon.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 22, 2008)

them clone's are looking very good..they rooted with in the two day's that i have seen them...good job keep it up...am rooting for them...LOL
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

Did some major work, repotted to 2gal, fits wall-wall 3X4 pots, just room for the lower lights.

Painted the top of the reflector black.
Ever wonder why your cars radiator is black ??


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

are you misting your plants? thought I saw some droplets of water on the fan leaves in the second to last pic


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, Dutch Master Penatrator and Folitech, I don't like to do it late in flower, once decent buds form I stop, mold threat and I don't want the residue in the final product.

Good products the Penatrator helps whatever foliar spray product work better, looks like anti-freeze.

Helps keep Def. down.
Do you use any foliar products ?

This little closet is a good place to work out new strains, sex and find good mothers.

HHM did you take clones??
Much less time/work than from seed, my Sweet God are at about 14 generations of clones.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah I wish I had taken clones now... but was intimidated and just wanted to get my first round under my belt before I took on to much... kinda glad to though cause I really want to completely redesign my room and it will be a lot easier with nothing in there growing.. I didn't use any foliar products this grow but will be researching for the next..


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

1/4 str. nutes is old school spray.

I took a pic of the DM when I watered my Nirvana seedlings.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought it was hot before ?? Look, the duct came off the output of the exhaust fan.

Clones are cooking,no prob.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 23, 2008)

Burn baby burn! lol


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

T.H.C. have you ever used light mover's..da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 24, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> T.H.C. have you ever used light mover's..da plantDOC


Yeah, my 400 is on it, 4foot run,short.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 24, 2008)

Back to normal temps,LOL


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW in the last week or so them clone's realy are rooting very well...AM ROOTING FOR THEM...lol..lol...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll be rooting for you, on the 29th.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 25, 2008)

THANK you man i still have not for got about you..I will be over nighted that on the 1st so you will have that soon after...that's 8/1/08..
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 25, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> T.H.C. have you ever used light mover's..da plantDOC


Just for you DOC.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Just for you DOC.


how much trouble was that to set up, with the duct work needing to move with it and all...is it on a timer? mover that is


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 25, 2008)

30 sec delay at the end of each run, its old, there are much better models now.Its off right now I put the light up high,I want a little stretching,for clones.
I bet its made more than 10,000 trips back and forth.

You know,inverse square law, the lights only there 1/2 the time,but its twice as close.

Great for rectangular closets, and using one side of a long room.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

dose that mean that youcan have you light closer to the plant's..and how closer...
and have you seen huge change in useing c02...hey what do you think of them co2 puck's????da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

The ducting takes some [email protected] with, or it will kink , its all tied up with wires.

In the SG there's some shots of it scraping the tops of the plants, air-cooled and moving it can go all the way down. 

Never tried the pucks.

gotta go do some work, grab the cloner out of there before 8am, going to pot up some of the clones that are ready.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

COOL YA am done with my chore's..did you get a chance to peak at that vid...on youtube...


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

Not yet, but today.

Gott'em outta there.

I'll pot up the ones that are ready, clean up the machine, whack off some cuttings more later.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

do you have some moore cuting to replace them..and are you going to flower them strate away or do you vegg for a few week's...at least get them 8-12inch....no
da plantDOC


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 26, 2008)

Great looking little clones good size roots for a great start!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

3 hours this time, better.

Coco can be a little messy.

From 20 seeds, sixty females now.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work man, i applaud your devotion to them babies. wish i could snag 5 of those clones lol to fill my closet space! Looking great awesome roots!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's a good item to have.

Army surplus duffel bag. AKA hydro shopping bag, that's a 50 liter bag of coco and a big block in there, my 20# CO2 bottle fits,barely.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 26, 2008)

Never thought CFLs had it in them.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 26, 2008)

I was really impressed with what my cfl's where able to do for me... Had nothing to compare it to since it was my first grow.. but they produced some bushes!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW T.H.C. thare comeing along very well...what do you think of the flowering time..see i need something that's going to be done in like 7-8 week's..what do you seggest...are you in the middle of makeing seed's now...you shoud no have to bye seed you have plunty of strain's and you have the no how..da plantDOC


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking real good!

Much love!


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

Alright we got some under the 600hps, they're in the cart along with a couple Sweet God and the NL/AF X Erkle.

Their kind of small,but I needed the room in the veg chamber for their next gen of clones.

So we have some flowering under CFLs,600HPS, and vegging with 400MH.

All from 20 seeds, 13 females.

Cleaned up the bottoms and made more clones, better than throwing away the trimmed branches.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

The CFL buds are looking pretty good, Triple Leaf looks tasty, so glad Trip turned out female


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

This will help with the Ca. def.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

your flowering under c.f.l's...T.H.C... NEVER THOUT I SEE THAT DAY...da planyDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

theres no room under the 600s, I want to see for myself,and smoke for myself some CFL buds.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

WHEN I FIRST STARTED OFF I USED c.f.l.'s.. it's the same thing they just dont grow as fat and they take a little longer...but you could grow with a fucking candal light..lol da plantDOC..... did you see the vid yet


----------



## BlueCheesey (Jul 28, 2008)

*wow those are beautiful, and to think all with CFL's, i start with em and had to convert to hps, well didnt really have too....

but all in all BEAUTIFUL *


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

You'll like the HPS, much more light.
You can always set up a veg area with your clfs,then have babies ready to go in the flower tent.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

Going to do some experimenting, mix some organic stuff with coco, see what happens. I'll grab a few girls out of the cart tonight.

I'm going to be growing some organic, when these next clones are ready.

This looks like pretty good stuff.

I want to try a soil mix, then just water only till some defs arise, next time.

We'll go semi/soiless this round.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 28, 2008)

GET SOME sunshine mix #4 you will love it...
THAT'S what all them urbangrower videos use it's the best..and that's what advanced nute's tell poeple to use..da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 28, 2008)

Put a couple in 3gal. bags.

Same plant both #1 Chunky Cheese
a little different ratio's on the mix, I'll just water with acidified RO until something happens, got the cheapo 3 in 1 to get an idea of the pH before watering.


These Girls are 2nd gen, way behind the CFL group, but they're under 600HPS with bottled CO2, lets see what happens.

That Happy Frog has a sh!t load of microbes.


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 29, 2008)

Just starting to root.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 31, 2008)

hey T.H.C I HOPE HOTHOUSE IS COOL...HE DID GET THAT PAPER IN THE MAIL!!!!
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 31, 2008)

I know, don't say that.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you talked to him..i dont think he's bean on this site in day's...i hope the kid's o.k.
da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

Hole' e' crap tetra!... I didn't know u were a rancher! Loook at those'es heard of cow's. Deff. Glad for the eli' highjack! Sub'ed, and now going for sig link two! Db.~tlb!

I hope mary's "ass" is in trouble...for holding out this journal on me... But the little "biatch's hands hurt "him' so he cant type. "wine~ner" lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Jul 31, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Hole' e' crap tetra!... I didn't know u were a rancher! Loook at those'es heard of cow's. Deff. Glad for the eli' highjack! Sub'ed, and now going for sig link two! Db.~tlb!
> 
> I hope mary's "ass" is in trouble...for holding out this journal on me... But the little "biatch's hands hurt "him' so he cant type. "wine~ner" lol


I like lots of little munchkins SOG, light never reaches my trays,[email protected] all the bottom branches, the last batch got a little tall, oh well.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

Went 12/12 6/28 in the CFL closet, like 34 days flowering, looks good.

Hey, now I can post in the CLF bud thread.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

How do u over come the high' room temps! ??? Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

My clones die below 90F, from fungal attack,I'd rather cook'em than spray some sh!t on them.
They grow fields of flowers here, for seed, some they grow the flowers chop'em down,throw them in a big pile and let them rot then scoop up the sh!t after a week or so,its windy as [email protected] here too.
That's why the mold gives me so many problems.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

Man thats ruff'.....but if yur getting it done mad props to ya!!! Cause it sounds like there not helping any!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

Clone and veg I don't trip too much on the temps, doing an upgrade soon, get better exhaust in the veg/clone chamber.

Over and over it works, I can't argue with empirical data.

Flower tent runs about 80-85, I use bottled CO2 so that's fine, going to 6in exhaust that will help change the air faster, 90min off 15min on,thats how the exhaust runs then a 4min at 8cufeet CO2.

This is the hottest part of the year too.

Can you tell I'm off work today.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to snicker at the CFL set-ups, my bad, stop learning, stop improving !!

Feed time.
4gal. RO 2L tap

1ml AN Barricade
25ml each H&G A+B
30ml B-1 cheapo 
20ml H&G Top Booster
5ml Foli-Cal
20ml H&G Bud X-L (killer product,get a 5 liter)

5.3pH 958ppm in
6.5ph 2700ppm out The coco chips still have a bunch of stuff in them disregard the ppm, its not harmful.

276 watts, can't believe it, never would have though, I'm a dumb ass.

I'm going to go find the 'show off your CFL bud' thread.

Last pic, the pollinated female, outside, getting bitten by white flies.
Not a good pic,but there is seed production.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

Second to the last pic,a bud way down low, small but not straggly.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice looken great bro


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 1, 2008)

I use this "like" centranilla thing from hot shots, it can be seen in me pic's "white with yellow" center! No flying nothing!!! A must have! Will even back off thrips! White fly's no prob. Nat's too!!! I get mine at the true value, or lowe's , or the depot'.. Might give them a try.!!!

And the pic's are yummy!!! I must medicate now just from looking at them!!! Lol db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I use this "like" centranilla thing from hot shots, it can be seen in me pic's "white with yellow" center! No flying nothing!!! A must have! Will even back off thrips! White fly's no prob. Nat's too!!! I get mine at the true value, or lowe's , or the depot'.. Might give them a try.!!!
> 
> And the pic's are yummy!!! I must medicate now just from looking at them!!! Lol db.~tlb!


Yep, I should get some,hang them around inside, the seeding plant outside, I only care about the seed, the white flies can nibble on it.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 1, 2008)

Keep'em cook'in


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 2, 2008)

Yur res. Temps kill me...!!! I would like to send a couple of the krew over would that be alright~? Vv/ and email' if there not here already! Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 2, 2008)

The cuttings should be rotting at that temp, the first time I freaked,but they like it.
Done it over and over, weird, books say they should be dead.

You see that post where the hose came off the exhaust fan, got REALLY hot.LOL

All are welcome


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm up to page 38 in your journal, long one.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey T. what's the water tepm in the cloner!!!
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 2, 2008)

Over 94F


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 2, 2008)

DAMMM 95...have you thout about a chiller..y not if it's something you need!!!how's the 5x5 comeing...da plantDOC


----------



## email468 (Aug 2, 2008)

here is my plant when my res temps reached that high... had to buy a chiller to get it down to 68 F (the temps were occasionally hitting triple digits!

needless to say - they did not like that at all!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

Its only that hot in the cloner, made hundreds this way.

Seeds coming along, this strain has small seeds.


----------



## email468 (Aug 3, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Its only that hot in the cloner, made hundreds this way.
> 
> Seeds coming along, this strain has small seeds.


oh! in the cloner... sorry i misunderstood.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 3, 2008)

I know its too hot, by definition, but it works for me.
Look at my friend Patty.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/74491-happy-outside-younguns.html

Over 110F daily.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 3, 2008)

but outside you cant controle the heat....da plantDOC


----------



## pigpen (Aug 3, 2008)

My closet averages probly 87 all day and they dont seem to mind. Im not really sure if that the whole plants stop growing after 85 is true. Sounds bull shit 2 me


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 3, 2008)

I know my whole room topped really high temps, much higher than 87. I dont think it was good for them, but they still grew strong! I think there are bound to be some strains that deal with heat better than others, I may have just gotten lucky with genetics. Although I had the high temps and things seemed to come out all right, I will be fixing that for the next grow!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm working on bringing mine down too, we'll be in better shape when the weather cools off.

You can make purple buds in the winter.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 4, 2008)

SEE i have a hard time keeping my room that hot it in the 70's...some time's i have to air cool my shade's..just for the little more heat...the heat controlles the medabolic systems witch help plant absorb nutrients...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

[email protected] CFLs, look at the trics, I love it.


First real batch is under the 600, with another right behind, clones rooting, more clones not rooting yet, and I chop some more when the machine is empty, witch will be soon.

Heres the feed.

3 RO 1l tap

30ml FH X-E Bloom
15ml FH X-E Micro
30ml Sweet
15ml Foli-cal
3ml AN Barricade (pH up)
15ml H&G Bud X-L

5.3pH 1000ppm


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 4, 2008)

They want more Ca., some say Ca. should be considered a macro-nutrient for cannabis.

Dark green, red leaf stem, hook just forming.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Some nice trich' action there! U guys got a machine that trims'??? Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 5, 2008)

Better pics, today.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I have wood!!! Very nice porn tet!!!!


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 5, 2008)

You just inspired me to go smoke a bowl!!! fucking beautiful!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

Dr Shakalu said:


> You just inspired me to go smoke a bowl!!! fucking beautiful!!!


I SECON THIS ONE. ME TOO! PUFF PUFF ............... PASS! WAIT, HOLD ON PUFFFFFF!.... OK NOW "PASS" 

I LIKE NUM. 2 LOOKS KINDA LIKE A MUSHROOM "CLOUD"... PUN INTENDED FOR SURE! DB.~TLB!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 6, 2008)

Potted most of them up.

1gal bags
4 coco parts
1 Happy Frog parts
1/2 worm casting parts
1 1/2 perlite

Feed with gen purpose + pirranna


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW T CHECK OUT THEM CLONE'S...GOOD JOB...da plantDOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 7, 2008)

you did fert them right..cool seed's Comeing for T.H.C
da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 7, 2008)

One of the last strong feedings, start to taper down soon.

These girls want Ca., a lot.

3RO 1l tap
15ml H&G A+B
6gr H&G Shooting Powder
10ml Foli-Cal
30ml B-1
2ml Barricade
25ml Molasass
20ml H&G Bud X-L
1 tea Piranna
A bunch of Tarantula
5.4pH too tarantula to measure ppms.

These girls are starting to reek.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 7, 2008)

Going to be some Chunky Cheese love,soon.
I'll find a mate for him, them kill him.

Magnum seeds are coming along nice.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking incredible! those cfls are pumping the jams!!!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 7, 2008)

will the C.C. be crossed with eneything...or will it be pure.C.C....da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 7, 2008)

One pure CC for sure, my as well put a SG and Magnum too, right, plenty of pollen for all,LOL.

There are so many good strains nowadays.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 7, 2008)

YA FUCK IT.. that's how they make they super strain's...but your makeing them your self..you da man...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 7, 2008)

Canna's take'in over.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 7, 2008)

Ghetto exhaust fan really brought down the temps.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

Did all the prep last night, potted up 25 this morning, transplanted from Sq pots to 2 gal.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 8, 2008)

I want a update on pigpen hows he doing? lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

Tonight,lights on at 8pm.

Mared's dead, all loped up.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm gonna go make some bubble hash, I'll show you guys later, so you can drool.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Got a little perpetual, med. Factory! Very nice tetra! Db.~tlb!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you,B

Heres the hash.

78gr of trim(no fans) and straggly buds.

Kinda green this time, but the 73 and 90 look nice, those are my fav. grades.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

Its almost dry, see what it weights later, it will be darker too.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

I love the hash so much!!!!! Im looking foward to getting the whole process down so that I can produce more 1/2 gram! lol Looking good man!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

Just over 3gr dry.
Looks better dry, sparkly.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 8, 2008)

I just had a Pavlov response to that!! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

pigpen said:


> I want a update on pigpen hows he doing? lol


Look'in good, only brown pot I have, easy to find.

The Big Man looks good too, remember only acid+water for HHM, coco heavily fortified with, worm castings, and Happy Frog.
I'll top dress with some bat guano, in two weeks ??


Soil grow is not dumping a bunch of nutes in the soil, its water mainly with occasional feedings.The soil should contain the bulk of the nutes.

Most of these soil grows are hydro, with a soil medium.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 8, 2008)

Must admit I haven't checked how it's going here in a while. Those CFL buds are frickin awesome. What's Happy Frog?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

Using some organic supp's in the media mix.

Worm castings and Happy Frog(fox Farm)


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 8, 2008)

I got the soil cond.
FoxFarm Soil & Fertilizer Company


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> A place to shack up over night.
> 
> Had everything laying around, a matter of getting up off my ass.
> 
> It has exhaust, fresh air intake, and power.


What type of lights are you using here?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Those are just some I had, their the wrong wave-length, you'll want the blueish for vegging GE 6500 kelvin daylight 26watt, Wal-Mart, clamps lamps too.

The more reddish bulbs are better for flowering, found them at Big Lots.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

mared juwan said:


> Tetra, I decided to do a little experiment because I got a few more CFLs for my veg closet. I have those sockets with dome reflectors, one for each plant, and I put Y-splitters in four of them. In each dome I put one 26watt 6500K "daylight" CFL and one 26watt 2700K yellow CFL. After a few hours, all four plants have grown towards the daylight cfl. Your plants are certainly growing just great with the 2700K but if you ever need to add/replace bulbs you might want to try the 6500K. I'm switching to all 6500K but will leave one plant as is to let the experiment continue. Hopefully it is apparent in the pic that the plant has oriented it's leaves toward the 6500K. I'll let it keep going for a more noticeable difference.


Check this.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

My male is ready to go, but the female is a long way off.
Going to do something like this, swiped from another thread.
To pollenate, I just covered over all the buds with a black trash bag then just left one bud from each plant stick out and then pollenated that with a paintbrush dabbed in the pollen. Then I misted down everywhere over the top of the trash bag to stop any loose pollen from flying around, then removed the bag and threw it away.

I can't figure out how to get a quote from another thread with the post in quotes and the original poster's name there too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/62231-how-my-scrog-looking-2.html#post738883


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Well I rounded up the rest of the stuff I needed for my CFL set-up.
> 
> Sheet of Gal. steel $12
> Connectors and shrink tube $5
> ...



Nice set-up


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 9, 2008)

Had to use a couple of my CFL Girls for the breeding.
I played Mr. Honey Bee.
Then Haz-Mat Worker.

These Girls are agoraphobic.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

man they are dusted!!!


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 10, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Had to use a couple of my CFL Girls for the breeding.
> I played Mr. Honey Bee.
> Then Haz-Mat Worker.
> 
> These Girls are agoraphobic.


How tall are you're girls?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

16-18 inches, shorties.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 10, 2008)

Magnum seeds are coming along, she's kick'in outside with the Twisted Sisters.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

Rootie tootie


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 12, 2008)

my grow space is 28x24x55 (LxWXH). 

What size sheet should I use? Ive been able to find one around 24x36.
Where should the bending angles be?

Thanks again for the  ideas. you've saved me a lot of $$$. I guess you're kind of like my mentor right now. I'm going to have to dedicate my 1st crop to you...kiss-ass


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

Draw something like this on the piece of metal.
you'll need something like a piece of 2X4 under the metal to give it something straight to bend along.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Draw something like this on the piece of metal.
> you'll need something like a piece of 2X4 under the metal to give it something straight to bend along.


Thanks a lot Sensei Miyagi...

Once everything is setup I will have pics to show you the progress. But until then burn one for me.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 12, 2008)

These girls are getting BIG.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 13, 2008)

pigpen is looking nice how along is she?


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 13, 2008)

Those ladies are getting very big indeed tetra! You have such awesome pics of all your different plants, i love it. Keep up the awesome work, and the awesome pic updates! 

Tom


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 13, 2008)

me likey i want to see some flowers already i cant wait ......porn...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 13, 2008)

Piggy's taking off !!remember its a club clone, NL/Afgni X Erkle

HHM, only been WATERED twice, no nutes, just fortified coco, no defs. yet.

Here's the RW on coco.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 13, 2008)

Had a male in there, 1st pic, against the wall, same column as Piggy.

Remember those dizygotic twins, well they both got cloned, a male clone got in there too.

Spotted him quick, WTF, BALLS, lucky bastard, only male with about 75 girls around.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

CFL porn-fest.

Can't say it enough, CFLs blew me away, YOU SUNK MY BATTLESHIP
Used to snicker,snicker,snicker all the time at the CFL set-ups,NO MORE
I stand corrected

Best show respect for the CFLs

A pic of each girl, from the left rear to the right front.
Some are better than others, the girls and the pics.

The feed.

3.5 RO 1l tap
16ml H&G coco A+B
2tea H&G Shooting Powder
20ml H&G Bud X-L
1ml AN Barricade
20ml Cheap-o B-1
20ml AN Sensi-cal(red)

5.4pH 1150ppm

Makes for just over a liter each, the graduated 5gal bucket is great for mixing and watering.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

These 2 strains are in full effect now.

3 gen. clones

Put a little elemental S. in the media mix, help hold the pH down.
Looks like the same stuff that goes in my S. burner, but that stuff in a little more purified for the S. burner.

4 parts coco
2 parts happy frog
1 part worm castings
2 parts perlite
sprinkle of S. 

The feed.

3 RO 1l tap

2tea FH 10-52-10
10ml Foli-Cal
2tea Epsom
15ml B-1
1ml AN Barricade
1tea AN piranna
1tea AN tarantula


5.5pH spaced the ppms, you can tell, its not too hot.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

Put them in to veg, moved everyone else forward.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

I love this grow!! I just love seeing them at diffrent ages living under one lamp! you are going to have a freaking jungle in there soon!!!!!! fn che might come out of there guns a blazin!


----------



## noahdagrower84 (Aug 14, 2008)

im think about gettin some cannacopia seeds would you recommend them?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes,yes, good service, fast, too.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 14, 2008)

your girls are coming along nicely. how old are they now?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

Witch ones ??


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

I love the Shooting Powder, it makes another set of pistils


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

Reloaded, left some room for some Nirvana cuttings I'll see how many I can get at 8pm.

Here's a shot of the pollinated female Magnum (I)


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 15, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Witch ones ??


I was asking in reference to your babies under the CFLs. How old are they now? What do you do about the scent coming off of them?


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 15, 2008)

i was asking in reference to your babies under the CFLs. How old are they now? What do you do about the scent coming off of them?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

My bad, went 12/12 6/28. 
Look at the first page, for when they sprouted.

They STINK GOOD, my exhaust goes into my attic, its like 20 X 30 x 2, I'll be mounting the ozone generator up there in the morning.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe I'm a little late but congrats on joining the Elite. Your journal has been very helpful with my 1st grow.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 15, 2008)

May as well donate a little $$ to these guys, pay a lot more for cable, and TV sucks.


Do you have a grow journal, Joe ??


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 15, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> May as well donate a little $$ to these guys, pay a lot more for cable, and TV sucks.
> 
> 
> Do you have a grow journal, Joe ??


No not yet. I'm still in the planning and construction phase. Thanks to all of your ideas and help I can bypass all the unnecessary $$ spending and build the majority of the items I need myself. Once my babies sprout I will make sure and send you a personal invite.


----------



## mared juwan (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like you're short on space. Any plans for the BB? I'm thinking of germing a couple in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 16, 2008)

when it comes to choosing CFLs, which is more important to look for, the Kelvin or Lumen rating? I'm stuck in between using *26w-6500K-1300 Lumens *vs. *42w-6500K-2800 Lumens*. 

*Any suggestions, or words of wisdom?*

Also, what type of styrofoam container is it that you're using for the drip system. I've been looking for something close to that size and design with the low walls.

*Any suggestions, or words of wisdom?*


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's some helpful posts, #110, #124,#189,#204.

We use the 6500K for veg. more blue like a MH light, 2700K for flower like a HPS light.

Mared has some good stuff in his journal, first time coco grow.

The tray I made, wanted to use every inch in there. 1/2 inch styrofoam Alex-Plus caulking to seal with, used spray adhesive(regular) to sick it together first.

Have to be careful what you use on the foam, lots of glues will melt the styrofoam,chemically.
Hot glue is too HOT


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

The lumens are the amount of light, so the more the marrier.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

My friend Ceestyle wrote this info, very good, all about light, easy read too.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/83128-lumens-lux-adding-all-up.html

Here's Mared's journal.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/67992-newb-closet-coco-grow-400w.html


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 16, 2008)

Good journal - just skimmed through most of it but thing looking well. Kepp up the good growing!!


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Here's some helpful posts, #110, #124,#189,#204.
> 
> We use the 6500K for veg. more blue like a MH light, 2700K for flower like a HPS light.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the information. I will be getting my lights this weekend, and finishing up the rest of my construction projects next weekend before I go on vacation.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 16, 2008)

do you have any updated pics of your CFL grow? How are the girls coming along?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

I just did another Shooting Powder watering good flood 1.5 liters per plant, the outdoor hydro girls will get the run-off.

I have a few teaspoons of Gravity left, enough for one test plant, see what it does.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking awesome! i wish i could just taste them!


----------



## edux10 (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, you did a really good job on this grow. I bet you are stoaked!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

THX, I'm really happy with the way the CFLs worked out, its a pretty low-cost set-up.

Anyway I forgot to say the last three pics are the same plant,changed the camera settings.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 16, 2008)

would you suggest the ScrOG method with the spiral CFLs?

Do you think it will boost or stifle the potential yield?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

tet are you using cfl in the flower also??? what kinda camrea do you have?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

CFLs start to finish, when its done I might put some t-5s in the corners and throw a couple of mother in there,not sure though.

Old Cannon, s410, 4 mega-pixel, can't bring myself to buy a new one, pics look good.
I buy Cannon because they donate money to "Nature" on PBS.
They're worth the money, for-shaw.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

wow I cant believe the cfls are working that great for flower.. no hps at all????

pics look good, I was just wondering if you had a macro setting so you can get some of those db types of pics.. Looks like you have some serious trich going on and would love to see a detailed close pic.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

That's as close as this camera will get.
See that $70 USB microscope, looks pretty good, I want one.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

I havent, Ive heard talk but no link and been to lazy to search.. damn im pitiful! lol


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 16, 2008)

IR Blocker also known as REFLECTIX

Here's a little information that may be helpful to all that needs it. If your ladies' room is notorious for the heat that it emits here a MUST to look into. Some grow sites are renaming it and is selling it for ridiculous prices, but the original technology can be found at your local Lowe's or Home Depot for a 1/4 of the price.

Click on the links to learn more about the technology:

It was originally made to keep UV rays out, and your room cooler. But as many other things you can use it for more that the original purpose. You can also use this to block your heat signature for IR and flIR. When you're room is covered with REFLECTIX, the IR camera only reads the area as a cold spot Since heat doesn not enter (which was the orional purpose) but also heat does register as leaving either on thier camreas.

*Discount Hydro (cheaper @ Lowe's and Home Depot):
*Discount Hydroponics - Block-IR


*Home Depot Link:* 
Reflectix 4 Ft. x 25 Ft. Reflective Insulation - BP48025 at The Home Depot

*Lowe's Link:*
4'x 25' Foil Insulationhttp://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=552&navid=33


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

Need a search warrant to use IR, may as well knock down the door.

I grow meds, Cali prop 215 complaint, have papers, no local or state worries, I'm too small for the feds, theres 10 clubs in my town for the feds to play with.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

I do believe I will buying a roll next weekend!! great timing on that post as i am a week from total redesign!! thanks! +rep for that!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

joesmiley210 said:


> IR Blocker also known as REFLECTIX
> 
> Here's a little information that may be helpful to all that needs it. If your ladies' room is notorious for the heat that it emits here a MUST to look into. Some grow sites are renaming it and is selling it for ridiculous prices, but the original technology can be found at your local Lowe's or Home Depot for a 1/4 of the price.
> 
> ...


read this.
Infrared Thermal Imaging Deemed Unconstitutional Search By PA State Supreme Court - NORML


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

that is a encouraging article, but i think I will still use it just try and avoid johnny law. The fact that he had to go to the state supreme on appeal means that he spent a lot of dough to do it. Also I wouldn't put it past the law down here to go for it anyway.. plus I could really use the insulation.. not to expensive at lowes.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 16, 2008)

You got them "good ol' boys" down south. [email protected] that. cops around here once they know you know your rights they won't fuck with you, down there they just break your knees.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> You got them "good ol' boys" down south. [email protected] that. cops around here once they know you know your rights they won't fuck with you, down there they just break your knees.


yea thats about it!! I had a cop hit me with a black jack once in my twenties cause I wouldn't leave the door way of a bar I was working the door at.. he said I was obstructing the side walk.. turned out my boss wouldn't pay him.. fucker actually took me to jail and charged me with "obstruction of sidewalk" and "resisting arrest"! this was at the same time the fbi was running a investigation of corruption.. police where real fucking scary back then!!


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Need a search warrant to use IR, may as well knock down the door.
> 
> I grow meds, Cali prop 215 complaint, have papers, no local or state worries, I'm too small for the feds, theres 10 clubs in my town for the feds to play with.


This is one reason why I'm envious MM card holders. I'm in Florida, and they're determined to be ignorant on the fact that it's only a plant that causes 0 direct deaths per year. We're thinking about moving to Cali within the next year though so now I'm looking into how to obtain a card, and places to move to so that I can grow in .


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

joesmiley210 said:


> This is one reason why I'm envious MM card holders. I'm in Florida, and they're determined to be ignorant on the fact that it's only a plant that causes 0 direct deaths per year. We're thinking about moving to Cali within the next year though so now I'm looking into how to obtain a card, and places to move to so that I can grow in .


Come on out bro, plenty of room.
Easy as pie to get a card.

Need to get all the officials together, strap'em to some chairs, put tooth picks under their eyelids, then make them watch this.
YouTube - GRASS - The History of Marijuana - part 1

They're brainwashies of Harry Anslinger.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

troll master!!!! lmao


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

That TM came to mind, I had to put it up there, now that's a 'TITLE' I can live with.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

I likes it!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

I took a peek, could help myself from snapping some pics, I'M A FIEND

I think its about time to bring back the term "REEFER" I really like it.


Pot does make you a homicidal maniac, when I see a male plant, something inside me snaps, KILL,KILL,KILL


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

Man I am just blown away that you did this with cfl only all the way through!! So impresive regardless, the fact that its a cfl grow just blows me away! I love repetition!lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

These things stink, a lot.
Need to run the CFL exhaust 24/7 now.

Installed an O3 gen. in the attic, had a plug right there too,handy.

These things are NOT TOYS.
Read this before you PLAY with one.
Ozone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's its schedule.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 17, 2008)

My carbon filter has done the job for me so far.. but I fear that my next setup will need something like that..


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 17, 2008)

WoW CFLs working awesome bro nice grow!!


----------



## bfq (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah man, some input on your hardware would be appreciated... it looks like you have less wattage further away from the plants and more plants going than i do... and your buds are obviously fuller.

from what you have said though, i may have you on hardware but you are using better genetics as well as better medium and nutrients.

help a brother out and share some specs, please


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey tetra I need your opinion on this. Does it look like i'm on the right track?

I will be doing the cutting and finishing this up 2moro after i get home from work, but i just wanted your opinion first.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 17, 2008)

what is the purpose for the shrink tube?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

That looks good, after you cut it and bend the sides down, there will be extra metal along the angles, you can bend that to secure the sides.

Use gloves, need some pliers too, I have some that are kind of flat up front.

You'll get, I used butt connectors for the wiring, put shrink over them just to keep moisture out.

I used to install boat electronics, so it was just natural to do.

Make the holes while its flat.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 17, 2008)

I got your Cannacopia, right here.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 17, 2008)

Those look great man! all of them!


----------



## pigpen (Aug 18, 2008)

I think that putting the WR in the coco fiber has worked good for me so far how do you like it on the top?


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow nice plants. i just gave you +rep.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 18, 2008)

so T have you smoked eney of that chunky cheese yet..do can you get cannabis with seed's at the club..or is it all seedless...da plantDOC


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 19, 2008)

DIRTBAG LOOKING FOR THE SAUVE'.................... TRYING TO CATCH UP!

NO MORE "YANKY MY WANKY" DONGER NEED FOOD!






DB.~TLB!  SHOULD IT BE THIS COLOR  "NOT THE KOLA"


----------



## dave3 (Aug 19, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Well I rounded up the rest of the stuff I needed for my CFL set-up.
> 
> Sheet of Gal. steel $12
> Connectors and shrink tube $5
> ...


Love the lighting hood man


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 19, 2008)

THX Dave.

Hey DB, WHT UP ??


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Tetra,


Did you use CO2 with your CFL grow?
Do you use it with any of the other girls besides the CFL?
What is your opinion on using CO2?
Is there another substitute?
I've read in another thread that talking to them would produce a efficient amount of CO2 for them. Do you think that carries any weight?


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 20, 2008)

Well i think thare is no substitute for c02 for your plant's...Like c02..ya you can talk to them can produce some amount but to get the proper amout witch is 1800 ppm by the way!! You cant get it without a tank or genarater...And the reg c02 when you talk is around 600-800 ppm's...so it kind of hard to get that kind of ppm's with out a tank-GEN...da plantDOC


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> DIRTBAG LOOKING FOR THE SAUVE'.................... TRYING TO CATCH UP!
> 
> NO MORE "YANKY MY WANKY" DONGER NEED FOOD!
> 
> ...



WoW ...........  


thats looks so sick man 

- Tetra - 

Good looking plants dude......


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 20, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Well i think thare is no substitute for c02 for your plant's...Like c02..ya you can talk to them can produce some amount but to get the proper amout witch is 1800 ppm by the way!! You cant get it without a tank or genarater...And the reg c02 when you talk is around 600-800 ppm's...so it kind of hard to get that kind of ppm's with out a tank-GEN...da plantDOC


Thanks for the info Doc.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

I use it in my flower room, just to cut time, saves electricity.

I've only delt with tank and regulator.

You don't need to worry about CO2 till you get the basics down, just have good ventilation, its free and works great. 
CO2 only helps the plants grow faster when all the other parameters are at or near optimum levels.


----------



## HATCH (Aug 20, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I use it in my flower room, just to cut time, saves electricity.
> 
> I've only delt with tank and regulator.
> 
> ...


I'm A Believer Of The Well Ventilation, & Air Exchange Method,,,I'd Like To Add CO2, But, I Don't Believe I'm Ready Either,,,& Feel I Would Just Be Waisting It????


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] CFLs, blew my mind.

Had to do a start to finish, see what it was all about, its definitely an alternative for a small area.

I took a chance with Cannacopia, brand new seed company, I like to have sh!t that no one else has. Looks nice, and stink, stink, stink, like a road kill skunk.

Does the smell of skunk bother you as much as other people that don't smoke ?? POV is an odd thing.

The Magnum((Champaign Hash Plant X Deep Chunk Indica)sounds tasty) says it makes a big cola, got dem other ones baking under 2 600s, if these little CFLs (no dis) can do this, going to be some nice big buds with the HPS.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Need to change Triple Leafs name to Block Head.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 20, 2008)

What size pots are those in???


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

2 gal. Coco and coco husk mix.


----------



## Dr Shakalu (Aug 20, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> 2 gal. Coco and coco husk mix.


Very Nice! thanks!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

How ya doing tonight tet?? haven't chatted with ya today.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 20, 2008)

Been doing gardening stuff, lots of work.
Doing a transplant so I'm getting everything ready for early morning work.


----------



## dave3 (Aug 21, 2008)

High there Tetrahyc

Thanks for the rep man that home made reflector is awesome.
It"s give me ideas.
I"m gonna make one for my cupboard grow (hopfully this week) but i"m gonna bend the sides down 90 degrees and put 4 cfl bulb holders through the sides.
If i get round to it this week i"ll post a couple of pics to let you know how it turns out.
Thanks again man.
Rep on its way to you


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

All done, girls up 3 hours past their bed-time, I'll let them sleep in tonight.
Packed house.

Picked up 30 of these pots at the hydro shop, after my discount they're cheaper than home depot.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

got a discount eh... they must love you!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Just read this, the rules are the same pretty much, RIU just wants to clean it up a little.
https://www.rollitup.org/support/100827-rules.html

Had to put that in my sig pic for the occasion


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sweet set-up bro..

U got the green thumb  nice plant pics...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Cannacopia has their sh!t together, these are nice strains, I recommend Cannacopia and Hemp Depot, OFS.

I wanted Road Kill, but they were out when I placed my order. 
These things stink like road kill skunk.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

caliboy80 said:


> Sweet set-up bro..
> 
> U got the green thumb  nice plant pics...


THX, I'm repped out right now, I'll hit cha later.


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers bud.

nice plants there man, the 3rd look funny like it was topped or somethin


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Its a three leafed plant, three leaves at each internode, kinda rare.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

hey T I GOT SOME MOORE PIC'S YOU WANT TO SEE SOME...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Hell yeah, you know I'm a whore.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey t her is some pic's man..and i have some more...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

That strain has dark green leaves.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey tet I forgot to tell you I orderd some gravity 2day to help making the buds a little more full. How did u use it? also do u recomend I get purple maxx 2 or is it not worth it


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

IDK about that purple maxx, made my bud look like red hair, says it works on 30-40% of strains, so there's no tell'in if it will work on yours.

The gravity last along time, just do what the bottle says, it seems to help.

How you making out in the storm ??


----------



## pigpen (Aug 21, 2008)

not here yet should feel it tonight around 3. I got all i need a lighter and a joint


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Now that's a survival kit


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 21, 2008)

Ya i am going to fla soon to visit my brother..he live's in millton..fla..


----------



## pigpen (Aug 21, 2008)

just looked up milton its about 1hour and 30 min west of me when are u comming?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 21, 2008)

Wut up PP, getting ready for the storm ??


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

hey T what's up with you today..so how are them seed's comeing..are they getting ripe.. yet


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Still seem soft, haven't made too many seeds before, usually I don't have any males around.

What are you do'in today.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Have you found any strains for your new grow yet.

You guys been working on the room yet ??

Seems like you could get the seeds going at your place, before the new room is ready, just to sex and clone them,IDK, just thinking, then you could have a bunch of female clones ready to go in the room.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Time to empty your PM box DOC


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

oooo thank's like i said if ya dont tell me al never know...lol..lol..so do you know how to charge my cam..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's fresh porn, for you fiends

Damn CFLs are kick'in ass and taking names.

Don't see why this couldn't be easily replicated, with good results.

Keep your plants small.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

man you have consindering getting rid of all my hps!!!! You electricity bill has to love that setup!!! and low temps... man almost seems stupid to stay with my hps with your results..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

I think this is a great system for personal stash.


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 22, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I use it in my flower room, just to cut time, saves electricity.
> 
> I've only delt with tank and regulator.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info. i guess i'm just too anxious on joining the green thumb club. i have to remember to take it one step at a time. 

"One foot in front of the other usually always get you where you need to be."


----------



## quadrophine (Aug 22, 2008)

do you have those lights shining underneath the foliage??? does that help? cause I have a similar setup going right now in soil with some cflage getting pretty good results.

I'm starting some mazar and ppp in a home made stealth cab, and i'd love to steal your setup if possible how many lights are you using? I also copped a couple of those 65 watt cfls they are 6500 k, have you ever used them and what are your thoughts on them. I figured side lighting and top lighting would be the only beneficial light, but you're kicking ass with them cfl's man, doing twice as well as I am, with half the wattage it looks like. let me know man, sorry if you did the whole setup breakdown in the beginning, I'm gonna check now to see. 

good grow tetra...

Peace


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very very smart set-up..  and sexy buds 2, best cfl buds iv ever seen


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> do you have those lights shining underneath the foliage??? does that help? cause I have a similar setup going right now in soil with some cflage getting pretty good results.
> 
> I'm starting some mazar and ppp in a home made stealth cab, and i'd love to steal your setup if possible how many lights are you using? I also copped a couple of those 65 watt cfls they are 6500 k, have you ever used them and what are your thoughts on them. I figured side lighting and top lighting would be the only beneficial light, but you're kicking ass with them cfl's man, doing twice as well as I am, with half the wattage it looks like. let me know man, sorry if you did the whole setup breakdown in the beginning, I'm gonna check now to see.
> 
> ...


I've always used MH and HPS, I had to try this for myself, this is my first go with CFLs, been growing over 10 years though, old dog learning a new trick.
I have 12, 42 watters, 100 wat equiv., I've seen those big ones your talking about they look good. you have a grow journal ??


----------



## quadrophine (Aug 22, 2008)

been mia from riu for a while, keep a private picture journal just to make it easy to keep track of growth... I've been experimenting with some bagseed in little pots (1 liter water ice cups.) and trimming the foliage the one I have that I think will finish first is really beefy, I've been removing the leaves around the bud and keeping her pretty close to the light, I have two 65 watt cfl floods that are 6500 k and 2 70 watt I think equiv cfl's that are 2700 k they are under two feet tall, the tallest being about 22 inches and the smallest being about 14 inches. the beefy one is second tallest with massive cola about 2 3/4 inches wide and a little less than a foot long, very dense and super sticky and stinky, smells like berries and something toxic... the tallest has a much smaller cola, but she's full of crystals, and getting bigger everyday, the shorter ones I think are a completely different strain, because they have no red hairs, the node spacing is short, and look to be about half as mature as the other two. the two big ones I have been gradually removing the foliage to direct all the light towards the buds, they have been alive for only 55 days and forced into flower at 9 days old.
heres a couple pics the plant by itself is the big one... sorry for the shitty quality but it's a picture from my phone


----------



## quadrophine (Aug 22, 2008)

the ones with all the plants are from 2 weeks ago, before I added the second warm cfl

but you never answered my question, are those lights under the foliage or are they side lighting do you think a plant could utilize light shone on the bottom of the leaf, because In my stealth box I was thinking of just saturating the interior with light... I'm also going to do lst, one of my mazar fems I don't think is gonna make it because I think i damaged it removing the seed casing a little too early. so, I'm thinking of germing either one of my ppp's or one of my widows. I have ice and white rhino and crystal as well but unfortunately they arent fem, so I'm gonnna wait on that for my next grow.

sorry for hijacking there, and awesome fucking plants man, I'm gonna use this shit in the next couple months!!!


peace


----------



## quadrophine (Aug 22, 2008)

by the way I'm a total liar and those are pictures I stole off the internet. I know it's childish, but I wanna be cool too.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

I wanted the bottom lights higher but there's no room, they seem to help for sure, I knew 6 lights would never cut it, I'd like to make them air cooled so they won't burn the leaves.

I found some CDs with all these pics on it

I like your plants, nice light set-up, post-up I don't mind.

How are those floods, I saw them after I had already bought two sets(24) of bulbs.


----------



## quadrophine (Aug 22, 2008)

pretty good man, I've definitely seen a difference from my last couple grows... they put out quite a bit of light but they do get pretty hot. more so at the base though, so I can keep the light at about an inch away. I also got these organic nutes from the dollar store, they seem to be doing fine, very difficult to over feed, I've been using about 4 tablespoons of it every week. feeding twice per week... in the small cups they are very thirsty. I water every day, when the lights come on at around 8 and by morning the top 1 inch of soil is dry. i've also been using molasses but i'm not sure if it's necessary because the organic dollar store nutes are derived from molasses. well, so far so good, I'm probably gonna chop the biggun in a week in a half or so... just wanted to see what I could get from something short... go figure a little over two months I imagine that little plant will yeild around a quarter to a half ounce from the looks of it so far. and the little ones I think still have quite a while to go, I have semi high hopes for them. 

peace


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool her is some pic's..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh yeah.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 22, 2008)

that last pic got me a lil excited...


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

hey T what setting do you think i shoud be takeing pic's!!!DO YOU HAVE ENEY I-DEER..B-CUZ I DONT..LOL..LOLL..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 22, 2008)

I use auto, and press the 'flower' button for close-ups.
Just keep messing with it, you'll get it down.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool thank's ya thare is a lil flower button..lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

[email protected], forced harvest, mold on a couple of buds, going to have to chop them early, at least there's a sh!t load of trics on them. No sulfur burner in there.


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

cant you just cut the parts showing mold? harvest in shifts rather than all early.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 23, 2008)

well tomorrow i will be starting my flush..and that pic #2 is a kick ass painting...and i took off 2 little bud.s just for the fuck of it..lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

Check out DOC, I like that art.


----------



## pigpen (Aug 24, 2008)

guess there is more to doc then 1 thought cool shit man


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> [email protected], forced harvest, mold on a couple of buds, going to have to chop them early, at least there's a sh!t load of trics on them. No sulfur burner in there.


hey tet, can ya take some pics of the bud mold??? Would love to have reference so I know what to look for.. Ive gotten descriptions from people but nothing beats pics!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

OK, one got wasted, way in the back, the rest aren't bad.
It spreads fast, where I live and mid-summer make it a bitch, I'll be glad when winter gets here.
Winter is the best time for indoor growing, the bugs outside are dead or dormant, not too much mold spores, use air-cooled lights to warm the house.

Rambling

See are the bud growing in the shopping mall on the news,LOL at the MALL.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey tet, we are both now "just really nice" lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Sniff,sniff

This is what happens look at that one leaf, when I went outside to get those pics, I spotted it, I can spot that dead leaf a mile away, that's the key, it's the first visible sign, its already taken hold by the time it shows.
This wasn't here yesterday, this is one of the outdoor girls.

Figured out how to use paint with pics,cool.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 24, 2008)

what will it do to the smokability of the plant?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

This the one that will make you cry.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Amputation is the only way.
That moldy shit goes in the garbage, they say you can make hash with it, [email protected] that.

Maybe the fed subsidize me for mold damage

That Serenade is good, its bacteria, that kills the mold spores,SAFE,non-toxic, it smells like ass, in my big garden if I spray this stuff my sulfur burner kills it, so its not much help in there.


----------



## {Kottonmouth.King} (Aug 24, 2008)

I noticed your lighting setup that is made out of pvc. How did you make those? Pics would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Chopped one up.
Did some amputating, spot sprayed with a little neem around the amputated areas, just a light mist.

The CC are 8 week the magnum are 8-9, I got another CC ready to chop.


----------



## bfq (Aug 24, 2008)

sorry bout the mold, Tet 

what brings it on? you seem to be sadly too experienced in mold.

i have never ever had mold in my grows so i am under the impression that it happens on a regional basis rather than being a risk to all ops.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

Your right, on all counts.

Sea fog and Ag. fields, I hear the mid-west gets a lot of mold too.

My flower room has dehumidifier55%, sulfur burner(24/7), and filtered intake(mold and allergen)I spray with the Serenade in early-mid flower once a week, but I think the sulfur kills most of it.

All farmers have their problems, you deal.


----------



## bfq (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah man, we all have our own dragons to slay. mine are temps and space.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 24, 2008)

HEY T I SEE A FEW SEED'S ON ONE OF MY PLANT'S..BUT I JUST NOTES THEM NOW...THARE HASE NOT BEEN A MALE IN MY HOUSE IN MOUNTH'S...but that plant i took it into the bathroom and broke up a fat bud and broke it up real good and i bloow the weed all over the plant and i think that's what did it i did not think that would work but i dont know...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

That pollen can really hang out, I think its very hard to destroy.

Check you out DOC, got your own avatar now, right -on, your going to be a techie before to long.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 24, 2008)

YA I DO..i thout i would never get the hang of takeing pic's..the new cam is good ha..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

*Pommelo*​ Indoor / Greenhouse / Outdoor
The famous BC Grapefruit, twice crossed to the most pungent and highest yielding Afghanis we know of. The first cross to the California Ortega greatly improved the yield and stature, the second cross the Deep Chunk indica made the resulting seeds more uniform and added a little more classic Afghani spiciness. These seeds produce plants with large, incredibly greasy floral clusters with an intense spicy, lemon/grapefruit fuel aroma. The Yield is large (375-475g/sq m).
Indoor flowering
Harvest outdoors/greenhouse mid-October.

What do you think of that


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 24, 2008)

wow that's just what i was going to ask you that...so am going to get 2 roadkill and 1 of the..ok my mind is made up...so how long do you theink it will take for me to get them..and shoud i sent three differnt order's..just incase if it get takeing they will only get 1 not three...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> wow that's just what i was going to ask you that...so am going to get 2 roadkill and 1 of the..ok my mind is made up...so how long do you theink it will take for me to get them..and shoud i sent three differnt order's..just incase if it get takeing they will only get 1 not three...


Good question, its a toss up, I'd go for 1 order I think you only have to pay shipping once.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 24, 2008)

8:00pm DOC,you know what that means, I'll be back.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes i do that a good time in your house...lol..


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> *Pommelo*​ Indoor / Greenhouse / Outdoor
> The famous BC Grapefruit, twice crossed to the most pungent and highest yielding Afghanis we know of. The first cross to the California Ortega greatly improved the yield and stature, the second cross the Deep Chunk indica made the resulting seeds more uniform and added a little more classic Afghani spiciness. These seeds produce plants with large, incredibly greasy floral clusters with an intense spicy, lemon/grapefruit fuel aroma. The Yield is large (375-475g/sq m).
> Indoor flowering
> Harvest outdoors/greenhouse mid-October.
> ...


sounds like something I would like to have!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

Im guessing 8:00 sunday night in the tet household is booty night!!! yahoooooooooooo


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey HH, monday again, I flower 8pm-8am.LOL
That Pommelo looks nice, $35 a 10 pk.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

where from? that is a good price especially for something that sounds so good!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

The Cannacopia boys, these 2 strains were $35 each, nice buds right, gave the new guys a chance, I think they got it.
Marijuana Cannabis seeds at Hemp Depot Shipped Worldwide


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

yea I have looked at them before! they have a great selection! I think me and piggie will be ordering from dna direct.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

HH, you ever try 'The Hog' ??
$295 a 10pk


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

holy shit that is expensive... Never had it.. I take it it is good bud!! better some bullrider for that price! lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Its a cup winner 2002, thought ya might have had a sample.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

nah I havent had any.. first cup I went to was in 2006. they didnt have the 2005 cup winner to be found then (willie nelson from barneys)


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Cam was acting up again last night.

Tried out the donated 600 ballast, works fine.

Got some help trimming.LOL


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 25, 2008)

clean that ballast brotha!!! lol that pic is the only pic you have posted that dosent make me jealous of you!!! lol and Im not a jealous person!


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 25, 2008)

OH WHAT A COOL BIRD T.H.C. what is his name??and i bet he's a stoner like his owner's...lol..lol...da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hoppy, smoke is really bad for birds, but a little nibbling is ok, I got 4 of these flying devils.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

This is about the cheapest.
CO2 Injection System 1-15 CF/Hr Hydroponics **FREE SHIP - eBay (item 250284384321 end time Aug-25-08 18:45:00 PDT)

Its new, I wouldn't get a used one.


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

what the fuck makes a seed worth $30?


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> clean that ballast brotha!!! lol that pic is the only pic you have posted that dosent make me jealous of you!!! lol and Im not a jealous person!


I didn't even know if it would work, I'll clean her up, lets see a working 600 ballast what could I do with it, smell another add-on. I can get another X-trasun 6in hood for $80 and $90 for an Eye.


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

I was chopp'in that CC and Mag yesteerday, no green scent, it was like cutting up an onion that had been up a skunk's ass for a week, today it has almost a coffee scent, I'm tripp'in.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 25, 2008)

tetrahyc said:


> i was chopp'in that cc and mag yesteerday, no green scent, it was like cutting up an onion that had been up a skunk's ass for a week, today it has almost a coffee scent, i'm tripp'in.


wow had a coffee scent..have you been drinking to mutch coffee syrup...lol..


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

Now I know why I have mold in there, I GOT MITES, sucks, I'm not going in the big garden tonight, the plants can go w/o watering. 

The mite bites give a place for the fungus to start.


----------



## bfq (Aug 25, 2008)

ACK! when it rains it pours!


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 25, 2008)

I bet there in the bid garden, my water wand has touched both, likely brought eggs or bugs in the big room.

Here's the plan Stan.

Blow off one of these.
Pyrethrum TR Fogger - 2 oz

Treatment of this. 
Azatrol® Product Page

Next week get a box of these guys, and give another treatment of Azatrol, Azatrol won't hurt the good bugs!!!
Spider Mites Insect Predators & Natural Pest Controls at Home Harvest Garden Supply

I'd never use anything harmful !!!

Not like some good ole Mex brown brick with DDT and paraquat, I know I've some smoked some of that sh!t, nobody wants to say what they spray their plants with, you've smoked malathion I bet, you just don't know it.

I'll say what I use on my plants, I smoke this too.


----------



## da plantDOC (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW T thare must be something you can do have you tryed the cocktale yet that work's grate...if ya need the mix let me know i get for ya..am sure how to like it but..


----------



## Skibumm208 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hiya Tetra Great journal. Hey i was wondering what you did to help out with your high N problems where the leaves got really dark green and the new growth was twisted and small? Im having problems with mine they are at 5 weeks and only about 8inches tall although they are very bushy but all are exhibiting that dark dark green leaves and twisted tops. Hope you can help out. Thanks! Im using FF nutes in promix soil. Should i add a fert? my water ph is around 6 when feeding


----------



## joesmiley210 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey tet how have you been? i haven't been on here in about 2 weeks. i saw on this page that you had the mag & cc on the chopping block. did you get a chance to weight them yet? I'm interested in knowing the wet and dry weight of your girls grown under cfl.


----------



## dagobaker (Sep 3, 2008)

on an old comment.........if the greatest strain out there has a price tag of 30 dollars each..seed..... id pay it no problem.......... its a small price to pay for perfect genetics............


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 4, 2008)

Some are that price they can keep them for that...see you can bye cheap seed's..and most of the time the breeder has bote the best from a well known site.. I want the dutch pashion strawberry coughf..but that like 250 that's fucking crazy...i like to have a hole oz of them seed's


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 5, 2008)

da plantDOC said:


> Some are that price they can keep them for that...see you can bye cheap seed's..and most of the time the breeder has bote the best from a well known site.. I want the dutch pashion strawberry coughf..but that like 250 that's fucking crazy...i like to have a hole oz of them seed's


The local grow shop where I get my seeds, the dearest ones in the catalogue were over £400 sterling, I can't recall what they were but I will look next time I go and tell you.

Have you ever looked on nugreviews.com ? that a goo site for learning about the qualities of the different strains and seeds/


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 7, 2008)

Na,na,na,na,na,na.


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 7, 2008)

150 Magnum beans.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 7, 2008)

WoW you luck man you!!!!lol..lol it
s been some time and i have not heard eneything from hemp depot????????


----------



## Barking Mad (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice, did you grow or buy them?


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 11, 2008)

Replicated from male and female Magnum.


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 16, 2008)

hey T did you close your other journal b-cuz that fuckhead said something about shipping!! ya well fuck him and horse he raod in realey come om...if i see a post on hear by that little fucker i will tell him to go fuck him self!!! WATCH T.. I DONT PUT UP WITH PEOPLE DISRESPECTING MY GOOD FRIEND;S THAT NOT COOL IN MY BOOK BRO WELL SEE YA... da plantDOC


----------



## TetraHyC (Sep 16, 2008)

IDK whats up with people like that, the people a customs have seen every trick there is.
I bet a lot customs agents cruise forums to see how people hide their seeds,WTF,LOL.

Hope your feeling better DOC.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 17, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> IDK whats up with people like that, the people a customs have seen every trick there is.
> I bet a lot customs agents cruise forums to see how people hide their seeds,WTF,LOL.
> 
> Hope your feeling better DOC.


hey buddie
what's up?


----------



## donup (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the yeild like? Potencey? Ease of growing? Cloning? A friend just grabbed some Magnums. What to expect? Never had DC or hashplant? What to expect with 600 HPS and GH nutrients?


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 21, 2008)

Ya that's a realey good strain i will be growing some allso..but he seem's to like it..


----------



## hothousemary (Sep 22, 2008)

Howdy tet, doing a lil test run to see if I can post


----------



## da plantDOC (Sep 24, 2008)

hey M WHAT UP WITH YOU???


----------



## joesmiley210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Any and ALL ideas are welcome. I'm currently constructing a 2'x2'x4' closet grow. I'm using a 4" duct fan (80 cfm) for my air exhaust, and a 14" tower fan to circulate air within the closet. I have all 4 walls completely covered in black/white poly paper (85% reflective). My lighting is 18-40W CFL (6000K) totaling 47,700 Lumen. 

Before I started my grow I wanted to test the room fully equipped with my hygrometer. The results: 102 F and 18% humidity!!!   

Please if you have any SERIOUS suggestions feel free to give them.

Impatiently being patient...


----------



## mared juwan (Oct 21, 2008)

You probably want a stronger exhaust fan. 80 cfm is pretty small even for that area. That and add an intake fan if you don't have one. I would start a new thread in the CFL growers section. This journal here has one foot in the grave. No one has commented here for almost a month. I'm probably one of the very few people still subscribed to this journal so you would probably get more help starting a brand new thread.


----------



## hothousemary (Oct 24, 2008)

lol my post take a week to show up!!!! the lil rollie bitches must aprove first... sry doc would like to be able to hang with ya, but with my post taking so long to show its not likley...


----------



## bluballs (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought the HOG...save ur money...they suck. 

Looks like the bird is pecking the mites off

So what do you think of the magnum? I have my beans under a bowl with an apple(not banana)


----------



## VirginHarvester (Nov 14, 2008)

So what's the overall impression of Cannacopia's genetics, true to description? I'd like to try their Genius x DC, and C99 x DC then some day cross them to make Apollo Chunk. 

Sorry, am on dial up right now and no way to read the entire thread and look at pics.


----------



## GrowinBomb707 (Dec 18, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I don't have a pic of a fungus gnat.
> 
> That little [email protected] sure can run, the lady bug didn't mess with him, I've never seen him bite the plants and there is no sign of damage around the area he was hanging out,he's been on that plant for at least a few days.
> These are some bagseed plants I playing with outside, they're just for fun.
> ...


 lady bugs!!! i put 1500 in my room and i get no mites/whiteflies/aphids


----------



## stanky (Jan 4, 2009)

I currently have some BC roadkills at about 3 weeks and was looking to take clones soon, anyone have any expereice cloning BC Roadkill or deep chunk? Any info is always appreciated. 

-stanky


----------



## da plantDOC (Jan 5, 2009)

stanky said:


> i currently have some bc roadkills at about 3 weeks and was looking to take clones soon, anyone have any expereice cloning bc roadkill or deep chunk? Any info is always appreciated.
> 
> -stanky


 
i have told you a few time's am growing bc roadkill and some magnum and bubba kush all from cannacoipa seed's.. So eneything you need to know hit me up man.. I have done it all!!


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 5, 2009)

stanky said:


> I currently have some BC roadkills at about 3 weeks and was looking to take clones soon, anyone have any expereice cloning BC Roadkill or deep chunk? Any info is always appreciated.
> 
> -stanky


LOL that's funny. I saw this question yesterday and was thinking, "This guy should ask plantDOC."


----------



## stanky (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool, how are the phenos and how easy does it clone, im most concerned with finding a real funky Skunk Mother. Any help would greatly appreciated. I personally can see 2 different phenos out of the 6, 4 short squat wide leaved indicas, deep chunk pheno, and 2 slightly taller, with huge skunk like fan leaves, skunk pheno. Im really hoping for one of the skunk phenos to be a female. My quest for the roadkill skunk of old has begun. Thanks

-Stanky


----------



## JM7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi TetraHyC,
I ran across your thread today regarding the cannacopia magnum grow and I spent a few hours reading through all of the posts but I could not find any of the details about your final yield? Total number of days vegging and flowering from seed to harvest? And your overall opinion of the magnum? I am sure that they are there but I could not locate these details. Thanks for your thread and posts and info about the cfl's. It is very interesting for sure. I had no idea that buds as good as your plants had could be obtained with cfl's. I have magnum and the bubba cross on my want list and plan on growing these in the future.
Best regards,
JM7


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 9, 2009)

JM7 said:


> Hi TetraHyC,
> I ran across your thread today regarding the cannacopia magnum grow and I spent a few hours reading through all of the posts but I could not find any of the details about your final yield? Total number of days vegging and flowering from seed to harvest? And your overall opinion of the magnum? I am sure that they are there but I could not locate these details. Thanks for your thread and posts and info about the cfl's. It is very interesting for sure. I had no idea that buds as good as your plants had could be obtained with cfl's. I have magnum and the bubba cross on my want list and plan on growing these in the future.
> Best regards,
> JM7


 
Yo man, Tet is long gone from this site but I know him pretty well so I was able to grow out some of the same strains. No Magnum unfortunately but I did get the DC X Bubba Kush, BC Roadkill, and Sweet God. If I were you I would take the BC Roadkill over the Bubba. The Roadkill has an intense kush taste like the Bubba but with a meaty bite to it and yields about 4x more in the same environment. Both go dark purple near the end of flower. I haven't grown the magnum but I got to smoke some finished product and it was intensely musky with a strong coffee flavor. Heck, at $35 for ten seeds I would get all three. Cannacopia has got to be one of the best values out there for quality genetics. I've been growing them for a few months now and they're very stable, no nanners ever.


----------



## JM7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey MJ, I love your name. Good one for sure. Thanks for coming back to me with your info and advice. It is a big help and I really appreciate it. I will try the BCR. It sounds great and I love all purple flowers. Come to think of it, the Roadkill is probably the one that I have heard the most about, so that must be for a reason. And the yield sounds great as well. Yes I agree their prices are very reasonable. It seems to me that many of the old time breeders seem to charge the least. I guess they still are in the frame of mind of when all sinsemilla seeds were $1, even for the very best strains in the world. KC is another one that sells his gear for a great value. I will go ahead and get all 3 if available which they are now I think. Could not hurt to try them all just for comparison and learning. Is the flavor on the BCR along the lines of the Bubba? And which strain is that pictured in your avatar? Looks like Chronic somewhat. Thanks again for the reply and info.
JM7


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 9, 2009)

No probz man. You actually inspired me to make this thread just now --> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/202229-why-dont-i-see-more.html Check it out for pics of the Roadkill and Bubba. I would say that yes the flavor is very similar. The Bubba is 100% musty, mothball, granny's attic, kushy goodness. It may have a tiny edge in potency on the Roadkill. The Roadkill has the same initial intense mustiness of the Bubba but also with a meaty bite on the aftertaste. Almost wholesome LOL. Hard to describe but wonderful in every way. Considering the big advantage in yield and the truly unique flavor I am running mostly Roadkill atm. And looking back at the pictures as I made that thread I really noticed how much more the colors pop in the Roadkill. Talk about bag appeal. The Bubba's no slouch of course but the Roadkill is a true beauty. 

And yea in my avatar that's actually a Bubblelicious plant from Nirvana. My first grows were Nirvana strains which were great for quantity but couldn't hold a candle to Cannacopia's quality. I keep telling myself I'm gonna try out their whole line of strains but a special opportunity to get this or that always pops up and I don't have any more room. But yea man hit me up if you ever have any more Q's.


----------



## JM7 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks again MJ. Great new thread on cannacopia strains. Good work! Looking forward to ordering and starting these asap. Great photos. Yes the colors are really great and the plants look beautiful. If I think of any more questions I will be in touch. Growing God Bud and the Purps plus quite a few others at the moment and will be starting Magic Merlin, Querkle, Jilly Bean, Agent Orange and several others later this year.
I will let you know if there are any standouts which I think there will be.
Heavy Buds to you!
JM


----------



## Austinrick (Mar 22, 2011)

TetraHyC said:


> Well I rounded up the rest of the stuff I needed for my CFL set-up.
> 
> Sheet of Gal. steel $12
> Connectors and shrink tube $5
> ...


Stealth Hydroponics has a 4 bulb CFL hood that is very good all around except price. Its called the multi spectrum pro 420/315, and it costs a whopping total of $150, lights not included, and if you want the deluxe set up of lights its an extra $200. I just went with the basic set up and it works great. I'd recomend it to you but this is 3 years from your post


----------



## Patricia (Mar 28, 2011)

JM7 said:


> Hi TetraHyC,
> I ran across your thread today regarding the cannacopia magnum grow and I spent a few hours reading through all of the posts but I could not find any of the details about your final yield? Total number of days vegging and flowering from seed to harvest? And your overall opinion of the magnum? I am sure that they are there but I could not locate these details. Thanks for your thread and posts and info about the cfl's. It is very interesting for sure. I had no idea that buds as good as your plants had could be obtained with cfl's. I have magnum and the bubba cross on my want list and plan on growing these in the future.
> Best regards,
> JM7


he never gets there. lol!


----------

